# Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop



## Walstipper (10. Februar 2009)

In letzter Zeit recherchierte ich in diversen Foren zur Meinung über die Abu Garcia Rocksweeper. Großteils über die 9" Jigge.

Dort las ich dann in etwa(!) (nicht rauskopert!) folgendes:

"Der Stecken ist in der Region unter 50€ einzuordnen."
"Der Blank ist ein starrer Knüppel, hat wenig mit schnell zu tuen."
"Die Verarbeitung, u.a der Ringwicklungen ist schlecht."
"Das Blank ist dick."
"Gut vermarktete Schrottrute."
"Womöglich ist Spitze gecuttet, für eine straffere Spitzenaktion."

"Zum Jiggen besser als VHF, und anderes Hochpreisiges."
"Schnellste Rute, schnellster Blank."
"Dünner Blank, dementsprechent sehr leicht."
"Zum jiggen nix anderes mehr."
"Verarbeitung 1a."
"Durchaus gerechtfertigter Preis, jeden Cent wert."

Wie gesagt, größtenteils ging es um die 2,70m Version.

Was denkt ihr über die Stangenserie (Made in China), die es bei uns ab etwa 300€ zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Fletscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi,

ich hab den Stecken noch nicht geangelt.

Für 280,- bekommst du aber eine fertige Handmade CTS Rute, die kannst du auch (zB. Grifflänge) an dich anpassen lassen.

Schon alleine deshalb würde ich keine 300,- Stangenrute kaufen.

Just my 2 Cents...

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Blueplay76 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

gerade die Plattform Internet bietet doch einen nahezu perfekten und relativ anonymen Raum für bewusst (!) subjektive Meinungsäußerungen. Sicherlich erhält man auch gute objektive Informationen (auch negative), aber um sich ein wirkliches Urteil zu schaffen sollte man sich das Tackle selbst anschauen und testen, also ab in den Laden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ich habe eine Rocksweeper in der Hand gehabt und sie war einfach schlecht verarbeitet. Dazu kommt die Frage, wie funktionell der ganze teure Japananbautinnef so ist und ob man für deutlich weniger Geld nicht eine funktionale gut aufgebaute Rute bekommt, die mindestens das gleiche kann. 

Wer es mag kann sich dann auch so hübsche Rollenhalter und Duplon anbauen lassen, das spart sogar.


----------



## sp!nner (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Walstipper schrieb:


> "Der Stecken ist in der Region unter 50€ einzuordnen."
> "Der Blank ist ein starrer Knüppel, hat wenig mit schnell zu tuen."
> "Die Verarbeitung, u.a der Ringwicklungen ist schlecht."
> "Das Blank ist dick."
> ...



Also darüber kann ich nur lachen! 
Ich sage nicht es gibt keine besser verarbeitete Rute in dieser Preisklasse - aber die Rocke ist garantiert eine der schnellsten Ruten und sagte mir am ehesten zu als Jigge - als Vergleich hatte ich ne 45er VHF, Lesath und Cheetah! 
Lesath und Cheetah waren mir zu weich für ne Rheinjigge, VHF schwerer und hat mir weniger gefallen bei gleichem Preis (auch Geschmackssache). 

  #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Also darüber kann ich nur lachen!
> Ich sage nicht es gibt keine besser verarbeitete Rute in dieser Preisklasse
> 
> ...
> ...



Darüber wieder kann ich nur lachen... :m

Wenn man sich in der Preisklasse eine Rute aufbauen lässt (egal ob VHF, CTS, SS oder ähnliches) bekommt man bei den passenden Rutenbauern eine erheblich bessere Qualität für das gleiche oder weniger Geld - und kann sich genau aussuchen was verbaut wird. Wenn einem das dann nicht besser gefällt als eine Stangenrute die nach den Vorstellungen eines anderen gebaut wurde weiss ich auch nicht...

Wie schon gesagt, bei gleichem Preis ist das für mich keine Alternative... #c


----------



## sp!nner (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Tja, sag ja, ne Rute muss einem gefallen und ich find die Rocke ganz schick! 
Türlich kann man sich beim aufbau einer Rute seber aussuchen wie, was und wie teuer, hab aber auch schon schlechter aufgebaute Ruten gesehn als meine Stangenrocke.. 
Zumindest die 45er VHF hatte nen Rosenholzrollenhalter, ne hässliche Gummiendkappe und die Rute war schwerer, der Griff mir etwas zu lang, dazu hat mir der Blank der Rocke einfach zugesagt!  #6 Ausserdem wollte ich ne Rute kaufen und fischen gehn und keine 3-6 Monate warten bis mir eine aufgebaut wird.
Mag sein das besser geht..vielleicht mach ichs beim nächsten Mal auch anders... #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Tja, sag ja, ne Rute muss einem gefallen und ich find die Rocke ganz schick!
> 
> die 45er VHF hatte nen Rosenholzrollenhalter, ne hässliche Gummiendkappe



Siehst Du, genau das kann man dann ja entsprechend anders gestalten. 

Ich finde halt nur mehr Geld für eine Stangenrute auszugeben als eine Rute nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen zu lassen irgentwie komisch... Bei Ineresse an einem guten Rutenbauer der Dir sicher eine Rute baut bei der es von der Qualität her keinen Grund zur Beanstandung gibt melde Dich...

Zu Deinem Edit mit der Lieferzeit: Bei besagtem Rutenbauer hat es das letze mal 7 Tage gedauert - da war aber auch noch Silvester zwischen...

Und bis dahin viel Spaß mit der RS - wenn sie Dir gut liegt ist ja die Hauptsache, muss ja schließlich Dir gefallen und keinem anderen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Ausserdem wollte ich ne Rute kaufen und fischen gehn und keine 3-6 Monate warten bis mir eine aufgebaut wird.



Normalerweise ist so ein Stock innerhalb von 7-10 Tagen da.


----------



## sp!nner (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Dat hört sich ja jut an. Habe mich vorher mit diesem Thema noch nie befasst.. erwähnte auch schon das mir der Blank der Rocke voll zusagte, mehr als die anderen aufgezählten. Das mit dem Preis-die VHF sollte 330€ kosten, hatte ja an sich ne gute Ausstattung. Aber bei dem Preis kann man auch nicht wirklich von Ersparnis reden gegenüber ner Stangenrute. 
Da in naher Zukunft mal n schwerer Triggerknüppel ansteht, werde ich nochmal drauf zurückkommen! #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Preis kann man auch nicht wirklich von Ersparnis reden gegenüber ner Stangenrute.



Selbst beim gleichen Preis würde ich eine angepasste Rute vorziehen...

BTW: VHF mit Korkgriff? Das macht gegenüber dem wesentlich billigeren Duplon schnell 50€ aus...

Und nicht vergessen das es ja auch noch deutlich teurere Stangenruten gibt - bei denen ich das dann noch weniger verstehe... |bigeyes


----------



## Fury87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Die rocksweeper ist ne gute rute^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Evtl. solltest du mal dein aktion definieren, ist nicht immer einheitlich wie man hier merkt.
Achja wieso ist die Fireblood schlecht und die Rocke soviel besser?
Bevor man was schlecht macht oder lobt sollte man es evtl. mal begründen...

lg Flo


----------



## Fury87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Die fireblood ist mir zu weich! Besonders die Spitzenaktion ist mir deutlich zu weich fürs Jiggen! Ich finde auch, dass die runtenspitze zu sehr nachgibt beim Jiggen, was ich nicht so mag!

Bei der Rocksweeper gefällt es mir einfach richtig gut, dass ich ohne probleme 20gr köder+jighaken werfen und jiggen kann ohne das ständig die spitze nachgibt wenn ich den köder hoch jigge! Was man von der Fireblood nicht behaupten kann! Trotz Der harten spitze, hat die rocksweeper fast eine parabolische aktion! |rolleyes 

Also wie gesagt, ich mag die rute sehr! und kann sie auch nur weiterempfehlen! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

So, nun hast du aber individuelle Stärken und Schwächen hervor gebracht.

Aber vorher eine Rute als schlecht abtun, obwohl sie evtl. sogar die besser verarbeitete Rute ist nur eben nicht ganz deinen individuellen Vorlieben entspricht.

Eine Spinnrute sollte immer schnell sein, das besagt wie schnell die Rute nach einer Biegung zurück in der Ausgangsstellung (waagerechten) ist.

Dann gibt es noch die Power die besagt welche Kraft es braucht um die Rute zu biegen.

Und zu guter letzt gibt es noch Action, die besagt in welcher art die Rute arbeitet. Deutsch: Spitzenaktion, semi- oder halb parabolisch, parabolisch
English: Fast, regular, slow...usw.

Konnte auch nicht sehen, das die Fireblood als reine Gufirute verkauft wird, somit kann eine "weichere" Spitze sogar gut und nicht schlecht sein.

Einfach mal das ganze rein objektiv betrachten...

Danke!

lg Flo


----------



## Fury87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Damit erzählst nichts neues! aber trotzdem danke! da haben wir ja jetzt alles geklärt! xD


----------



## Walstipper (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also ich denke, dass zumindest die Komponenten der Rocksweeper gut sein dürften.
Kann man bei Fuji-Sic-Titanium von einem Titanrahmen der Ringe ausgehen und sind alle Ringe der rute aus diesem Material? 
Irgendwo habe ich einen solchen Ringsatz für um die 100 gesehen. 
Gut, Fuji Rollenhalter kann viel sein, nicht einzuordnen.
Beim Duplon gehts von ganz billig bis zu z.b Matagi, also auch relativ.
Womöglich ist der Blank besser als ein VHF, was dann imho (falls der Blank nicht zu beziehen ist) ein Kaufargument wäre (natürlich nicht zum regulären Preis von 340, sondern inner Bucht für 220-240 neu).
Inwiefern die Chinesen solche Komponenten verunstalten können, is die andere Frage. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Abu denen da Narrenfreiheit lässt.

Würde man nun bei einer Abwägungen von Rocke vs. Custom von einer guten Qualität der Bestandteile sowie von anständiger Arbeit der Chinesen ausgehen, dürfte der Unterschied garnicht so gravierend sein.

Btw: Ich habe mal gehört das Duplon schlechter vermittelt als Kork. Minimal? Quatsch?


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi,



Walstipper schrieb:


> Würde man nun bei einer Abwägungen von Rocke vs. Custom von einer guten Qualität der Bestandteile sowie von anständiger Arbeit der Chinesen ausgehen, dürfte der Unterschied garnicht so gravierend sein.


naja, vielen "made in China" Produkten sieht man ihre Herkunft mehr oder weniger deutlich an und die Qualität ist meist nicht so doll, obwohl es natürlich auch Ausnahmen gibt.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß jeder professionelle deutsche Rutenbauer sorgfältiger und mit mehr Liebe zum Detail arbeitet, als ein unterbezahlter Chinese am Fließband, vom Unterschied in Beratung, Service und Ersatzteilversorgung mal ganz zu schweigen. Man muß sich auch immer vor Augen halten, warum die in China bauen lassen - zur Gewinnmaximierung! Und da bleibt sicher 'ne Menge Schotter hängen, schließlich rechnet sich das trotz des riesigen Marketing-Aufwands inkl. Sponsoring, Team-Angler wie Dietel & Co, usw.

Da sollte man sich schon überlegen, ob man das alles mitfinazieren will oder ob man das Geld lieber einem deutschen Rutenbauer in die Hand drückt und dafür einen handfesten Gegenwert bekommt. Ist natürlich nicht so "toll" und angesagt, wie die neusten Stecken aus der Werbung bzw. aus den Gerätetips der Artikel in den Fachzeitschriften 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fury87 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Wie gesagt, ich habe für die Rute (Rocksweeper 2,40m 10-40gr)  190 Euro bezahlt und für 190 euro bekomme ich auf keinen fall eine gleichwertige rute! 200 Euro wären auch noch ok gewesen, aber 300euro ist einfach viel zu teuer! Dafür würde ich mir auch lieber eine Rute bauen lassen! 

Aber man soll nicht glauben, dass alle Deutschen runtenbauer so super sind! Ich glaube auch, dass die größten Deutschen runtenbauer bestimmt nicht alles per hand machen, so wie früher vielleicht! Sonst könnten die hohe nachfrage gar nicht bewältigen! Es wird halt überall gesparrt! Jede firma hat da so seine tricks!  #6


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Btw: Ich habe mal gehört das Duplon schlechter vermittelt als Kork. Minimal? Quatsch?



Ja. Kork wird eine bessere Übertragung nachgesagt. Aber das sollte gegenüber gutem Duplon so gering auswirken, dass man das normal kaum merkt. Mit viel Glück merkst du das, wenn du beide Ruten nebeneinander fischt.

Du kannst dir ja auch ein Griff auf Carbon machen lassen, oder Texalium. Sowas gut mit dem Blank verbunden sollte schon sehr due Impulse weitergeben.


----------



## Slotti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe für die Rute (Rocksweeper 2,40m 10-40gr)  190 Euro bezahlt und für 190 euro bekomme ich auf keinen fall eine gleichwertige rute! 200 Euro wären auch noch ok gewesen, aber 300euro ist einfach viel zu teuer! Dafür würde ich mir auch lieber eine Rute bauen lassen!



wenn du selbst baust gar kein Problem und bei den richtigen Kenntnissen und entsprechender Blankauswahl kannst du dir mit etwas Glück für € 200,- was bauen lassen, was die Aufbauqualität betreffend der RS mit sicherheit überlegen ist.



Fury87 schrieb:


> Aber man soll nicht glauben, dass alle Deutschen runtenbauer so super sind! Ich glaube auch, dass die größten Deutschen runtenbauer bestimmt nicht alles per hand machen, so wie früher vielleicht! Sonst könnten die hohe nachfrage gar nicht bewältigen! Es wird halt überall gesparrt! Jede firma hat da so seine tricks!  #6



Das ist Unsinn!!!

Du stellst hier einfach eine Vermutung in den Raum und fertig....


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Moin,



Fury87 schrieb:


> Aber man soll nicht glauben, dass alle Deutschen runtenbauer so super sind! Ich glaube auch, dass die größten Deutschen runtenbauer bestimmt nicht alles per hand machen, so wie früher vielleicht! Sonst könnten die hohe nachfrage gar nicht bewältigen! Es wird halt überall gesparrt! Jede firma hat da so seine tricks!  #6


vielleicht gibt es auch deutsche Rutenbauer, die nicht "so super" oder so zuverlässig oder ... sind?! Mag ja sein #c ... nur wenn der deutsche Rutenbauer seine Blanks beim Binden und Lackieren maschinell dreht, ist das ein Vorteil, weil dadurch präziser gearbeitet werden kann, als beim drehen der Blanks per Hand 

Aber Du willst nicht wirklich in Frage stellen, daß ein professioneller deutscher Rutenbauer besser baut, als ein Akkord-Arbeiter in einer Fernost-Fabrik, oder?! Und genau darum ging es ... ein deutscher Rutenbauer wird seinen Kunden auch keine Ruten andrehen, die (z.B. beim Transport) um ein paar cm gekürzt wurden und mit einem neuen Spitzenring versehen trotzdem in den Verkauf gehen 

Die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Fernost-Ruten ist meistens auch ein Witz, habe ich selbst mehrfach erlebt ... so ist mir z.B. eine 400€ Fliegenrute mit lebenslanger Garantie (ich habe damals etwas mehr als die Hälfte bezahlt und mich über das Schnäppchen gefreut #q) ein Jahr nach dem Kauf gebrochen. Die Serie war inzwischen ausgelaufen und kein Ersatzteil mehr verfügbar. Für das gleiche Modell der Nachfolgeserie wurde neben der großzügigen Servicepauschale auch noch eine hübsche Zuzahlung verlangt, da die neue Serie ja hochwertiger sei, als die alte. Ich war total begeistert! Zum Glück fand sich schnell ein Käufer für das Modell aus dem "Garantietausch" und parallel dazu hatte ich mir aufgrund dieser Erfahrung eine neue Rute auf dem Blank eines amerikanischen Herstellers gebaut, bei dem ich auch nach 10 Jahren noch Ersatzteile für meine Rute bekomme.



Slotti schrieb:


> wenn du selbst baust gar kein Problem und bei den richtigen Kenntnissen und entsprechender Blankauswahl kannst du dir mit etwas Glück für € 200,- was bauen lassen, was die Aufbauqualität betreffend der RS mit sicherheit überlegen ist.


Genau das ist der Punkt und dazu braucht man nichtmal Glück. Für 200€ bekommt man einen CTS EST Blank mit guten Komponenten und ich habe von jemandem gehört, dessen tolle Abu-Rute nur noch in der Ecke steht, seit er eine CTS fischt  ... aber darum geht es hier ja gar nicht #d

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Manche Leute haben echt mal schwer keine Ahnung. |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Moin Kai,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt mal schwer keine Ahnung. |rolleyes


da Dein Posting zeitgleich mit meinem kam, beziehe ich das jetzt mal nicht auf mich #h ... oder?! |rolleyes

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Nicht doch, Tisie. 

Das beziehe ich auf Rocksweeper - Parabolische Aktion usw.


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das beziehe ich auf Rocksweeper - Parabolische Aktion usw.


Stimmt, da mußte ich auch schmunzeln 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Damit erzählst nichts neues! aber trotzdem danke! da haben wir ja jetzt alles geklärt! xD



|uhoh::q


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

hmm, bzgl. Aktion, habe bisher nur die RS in versch. Videos in Aktion gesehen, aber das sieht mir schon fast, bei Belastung, nach parabolischer Aktion aus. Kann aber auch sein das ich kein Ahnung davon habe 
Aber die Diskussion läuft schon wieder wie die meisten Rollen-Diskussion, nur mit ein paar anderen "Teilnehmern". Merke: Sage nie was, und vergleiche auch niemals was mit Handgebauten, oder wenn, dann muss es wenigstens Shimano sein. ABU geht sowieso schon mal garnicht. 
Es macht mittlerweile wirklich keinen Spass mehr, hier noch Beiträge zu lesen. weil jeder der nicht dem Schema-F entspricht hier ins lächerliche gezogen wird und dargestellt wird als hätte er keine Ahnung.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

zu der RS kann ich aber selber auch nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne.
Bzgl. Handgebetauten, ich habe eine Harrison und eine Stucki Salmon Spin. Die Ruten ähneln sich seeehr stark, äußerlich, wie auch bei der Aktion. In der Verarbeitung sehe ich auch keine Unterschiede. Vom "Feeling" gefällt mir die STucki sogar noch ein bißchen besser. Daher > man kann schon handgeb. mit Stangenruten vergleichen. (die STucki hat sogar nur 99,- € gekostet!).

Grüße


----------



## NoSaint (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Klar sehe ich auch viele Vorteile der Cusom-Ruten, jedoch finde ich, wenn ich mir die RS holen wollte und diesen Threat lese, dann ist mir das keine große Hilfe, jeder baut auf seine emotionale Meinung auf, ich finde nur leider ist dieses Thema nicht mehr wirklich objektiv. Es wird hier nur noch über Cusom oder nicht Cusom gesprochen weniger über die Rute an sich. Bzw. es wird hier von mangelnder Verarbeitung gesprochen, kann mir jemand mal konkrete Beispiele nennen. Ich habe momentan eine Major Craft Beneyro hier, die Made in Japan ist (sollte ja mehr oder weniger High-End sein9 und hab mir zum testen die Fantasista Yabai geholt, die 601M, diese müsste auch heute oder morgen ankommen. Wenn ich die da hab kann ich auch von der Verarbeitung den Unterschied zwischen Made in China und Made in Japan erkennen.

ich selber hab auch noch eine selbst aufgebaute CTS EST, und muss sagen die Rute IST ein Hammerstecken, aber ich würde nicht behaupten dass die Rute viel Besser ist als eine gute Stangenrute, für einen ähnlichen Preis. Klar die Rute in Individueller, weswegen ich diese Rute auch sehr gerne hab, ich mein ich hab sie schließlich selber aufgebaut. 

Welchen entscheidenden Nachteil ich auch zwischen Fertigrute und Cusom sehe, ist das in der Regel (nicht immer) die Cusom Ruten schwerer sind als high-End Stangenruten. Ich mein klar das Gewicht der Rute ist nicht das Entscheidenste, aber ich bin nun mal ein Leichtbau-Fan... Man vergleiche, die Cheetah 86H von mir wiegt genau 150g und die CTS knapp über 200g, ich meine as sind gute 50g und das find ich ist nicht wenig. Mir gehts halt bei Ruten auch darum dass ich lange ermüdungsfrei damit fischen kann und da spielen für mich 50g auch ne Rolle, wenn ich ne Spinnrute mal so 5 bis 8 Stunden fast durchgehend fische...

  Kurz gefasst, meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht einfach sagen eine Cusom-Rute ist immer besser als ne gute Stangenrute… Es gibt bei beiden positive und negative Beispiele


zudem was ich schade finde, wenn man etwas über eine Rute wissen will, die sagen wir mal, zwischen 200 und 300€ kostet, kommt als erstes immer das Argument, "ach, sone teure Rute will ich mir nicht holen, ich will Cusom". Das ist bei 99,995% aller Rutenfragen so, ich finde so kann man sich keine richtige Meinung und Efahrungen über eine Rute holen... Man könnte gleich die Überschrift für dieses Forums umnennen: "Raubfischangeln - keine Fragen zu Stangenruten über 200€ erwünscht, nur Custom!!!"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Man sollte aber seine individuellen Vorlieben nicht in die Beurteilung einer Rute einbeziehen, sondern das ganze alleine auf Fakten basieren lassen. Also Aussagen wie die hat eine weichere Spitze die ist schlecht, sind mal voll für den A****.

Die Benyro aus China, ist nicht viel schlechter als eine Fanta aus Japan...Das kann man dann doch nicht auf ander Hersteller/Rute beziehen...

Und hier geht es auch nicht um Rocke vs. Handmade.

Dann verlink doch bitte mal das Video mit der "Parabolischen RS", meine Damokles war auch mal parabolisch, danach aber 3-Teilig

lg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Merke: Sage nie was, und vergleiche auch niemals was mit Handgebauten, oder wenn, dann muss es wenigstens Shimano sein. ABU geht sowieso schon mal garnicht.




Natürlich geht ABU. Tica geht auch. Auch Sportex geht. Ist halt eine Frage des Anspruches. Vielleicht solltest du auch sehen, das doe besagten Leute auch mit Shimano oder Daiwa hart ins Gericht gehen, wenn das Mist gemacht wird.

An der RS die ich in der Hand hatte, fielen mir die unsauberen Lackierungen und die schlechten Ringwicklungen auf. Das darf nach meiner Meinung an einer Rute die über 350 Euro kosten soll einfach nicht sein und das hat rein garnichts mit Abu zu tun.

Die Purefishing-Gruppe versucht ABU als Premiummarke zu vermitteln, aber leider werden die Komponenten nicht so hochwertig gefertigt, als das meiner Ansicht nach bei den UVPs zu erwarten sein muß. Nun kann man natürlich einwenden, dass das trotzdem eine gute Rute ist, aber nun bekomme ich für das gleiche Geld, Ruten die diese Mängel nicht haben. An was soll man denn sonst die Qualität bemessen, wenn nicht an Ruten die das gleiche Preisniveau haben.

Mich persönlich stört dieser Japanstyleschnickschnack, aber das ist letztlich Geschmackssache.

Der früher hervorragende Ruf der Firma ABU enstand im übrigen daraus, dass die Produkte sehr hochwertig und langlebig waren und auch noch sind. So mancher Küstenangler fischt noch heute eine der alten ABU-Rollen.
Spätestens seit der Einführung der CD-Rolle ist die Qualität von ABU stark gesunken und erst jetzt wieder ansteigend. 

In der gleichen Problematik hängt gerade Sportex. Die Tiboron mag innovativ sein, aber ansonsten Technik von vorgestern zu überhöhten Preisen.

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich zwei Tiboronruten in der Hand. Aussage des Händlers: "Schöner Blank, wenn man den so bekommen könnte, dann würde ich mir damit eine Rute aufbauen lassen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Welchen entscheidenden Nachteil ich auch zwischen Fertigrute und Cusom sehe, ist das in der Regel (nicht immer) die Cusom Ruten schwerer sind als high-End Stangenruten. Ich mein klar das Gewicht der Rute ist nicht das Entscheidenste, aber ich bin nun mal ein Leichtbau-Fan... Man vergleiche, die Cheetah 86H von mir wiegt genau 150g und die CTS knapp über 200g, ich meine as sind gute 50g und das find ich ist nicht wenig. Mir gehts halt bei Ruten auch darum dass ich lange ermüdungsfrei damit fischen kann und da spielen für mich 50g auch ne Rolle, wenn ich ne Spinnrute mal so 5 bis 8 Stunden fast durchgehend fische...



Wie lang ist denn besagte Cheetah und was für ne Rolle ist da dran? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß die 150g schwere Rute ausbalanciert ist bei der WG-Klasse.

Und eins ist klar: mit ner ausbalancierten 200g Rute fischt du länger als mit ner kopflastigen Rute, die 50g leichter ist.


----------



## NoSaint (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

die Rute ist ziemlich gut ausbalanciert, mit meiner Fireblood 4000 FA und die Rute ist 2,60m lang (bzw. laut Hersteller 2,59). Mit ner Rolle wie der Stella 3000 wäre es perfekt. Aber 1. ist mir die Stella zu teuer und 2. ist die Stella die einzige Rolle von Shim. die eine "richtige" 3000er ist...

Zudem kommt es von der Ausbalanciertheit her auch darauf an wo man die Rute packt, einige nehmen den Rollenfuß gerne zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger, wieder andere packen die Rute am Vordergriff und begrabbeln den Blank mit dem Finger


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo Welsfänger,



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber die Diskussion läuft schon wieder wie die meisten Rollen-Diskussion, nur mit ein paar anderen "Teilnehmern". Merke: Sage nie was, und vergleiche auch niemals was mit Handgebauten, oder wenn, dann muss es wenigstens Shimano sein. ABU geht sowieso schon mal garnicht.


gegen ABU hat hier sicher niemand etwas, aber es ist auch legitim, daß einige das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der ABU-Rute aufgrund ihrer persönlichen Ansprüche an eine Rute in dieser Preisklasse in Frage stellen. Damit sagt doch niemand, daß die Rute an sich schlecht ist! Ich würde den Hinweis auf eine Custom-Rute vielmehr als gut gemeinten Ratschlag verstehen, daß es in der Preisklasse eben noch andere Alternativen gibt. Ich würde mir übrigens auch keine Shimano-Rute in der Preisklasse kaufen 

@Frank:



NoSaint schrieb:


> Klar sehe ich auch viele Vorteile der Cusom-Ruten, jedoch finde ich, wenn ich mir die RS holen wollte und diesen Threat lese, dann ist mir das keine große Hilfe, jeder baut auf seine emotionale Meinung auf, ich finde nur leider ist dieses Thema nicht mehr wirklich objektiv.


Eine Meinung ist immer subjektiv, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Und wenn der Zweck eines Forums nicht der Austausch von persönlichen Meinungen und Erfahrungen ist, habe ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Ich war bei Gerätefragen immer sehr dankbar, wenn andere ihre Meinungen, Eindrücke und Erfahrungen dazu geschrieben haben und auch die Nennung von Alternativen hat mich schon vor dem ein oder anderen Fehlkauf bewahrt. Hast Du diesbez. andere Erwartungen? Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach wirklich objektiv?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



NoSaint schrieb:


> und 2. ist die Stella die einzige Rolle von Shim. die eine "richtige" 3000er ist...



Ich rätsel gerade herum, was du unter "richtige 3000er" verstehst...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ich auch, wohl 2500 Body mit 3000er Spule und 4000er Kurbel


----------



## Fury87 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt mal schwer keine Ahnung. |rolleyes




Naja, solange du "ahnung" hast ist doch alles in ordnung! #6


----------



## NoSaint (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich auch, wohl 2500 Body mit 3000er Spule und 4000er Kurbel



sehr Lustig |uhoh:


Mit "richtige" 3000 mein ich einfach dass die anderen Shimanos 3000S sind, das bedeutet der körper der Rolle ist so groß wie der der 2500 und die Spule ist flach, also eine 3000er hat mehr Fassung als eine 3000S, könnt ihr ja mal auf der Shimano HP nachschauen 

zum Vergleich ein Beispiel: eine Twinpower 3000SFC hat weniger Fassung, als die Stella 3000FD

-> Stalla 3000FD: 0,25-210/ 0,30-130/ 0,35-100                                                                                       
-> TP 3000SFC           :0,18-240/ 0,20-220/ 0,25-140/ 0,30-100                                                                                       

Also die Stella 3000 ist ganau die Größe zwischen 2500 und 4000, die Twin Power 3000 nicht. So schaut es bei fast allen Shimanos aus, nur eben die Stella 3000 tanzt aus der Reihe...


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Achso meinst du das? Ich hätte nun ehr gedacht du meinst mit richtiger 3000er, auch die "richtige" 3000er, was die Stella 3000 hier eben nicht ist. Die Stella hier ist wie Flo schon sagte ein Gemisch aus allem.

Normal gibt es eine 3000 und C3000. C = kleinerer Body mit größerer Spule. Bei der TwinPower und Stradic gibt es hier C5000er Rollen, also 4000er Body und C5000er Spule.

Eine 3000S ist ebenfalls eine 3000er Rolle - das S steht nur für shallow.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Die Shimano Stella ist auch keine "richtige" 3000. Sondern hat eben nur eine 3000er Spule. In Japan gibt es noch diverse Abwandelungen und auch eine C3000S neben der C3000

lg Flo


----------



## NoSaint (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Jup, das meinte ich, außer die Stella 3000 gibt es sonst keine Shimano in der 3000er größe ohne die Shallow-Spule


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Jup, das meinte ich, außer die Stella 3000 gibt es sonst keine Shimano in der 3000er größe ohne die Shallow-Spule




Aber sicher doch... nur halt nicht in den Dre**sladen von Shimano Europe.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*


----------



## NoSaint (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ja, stimmt auch wieder ^^


----------



## Walstipper (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Auf jeden fall können auch leichte Ruten ausbalanciert sein, so ist z.b die 121g leichte L&S 2,4m -50g mit 280g Rollengewicht ausgewogen; da passt dann das WG auch zur Robustheit einer 280g Rolle.
Wobei, wie Walleye schon sagte, ein höheres Gewicht der Balance zu gute kommen kann.

Inwiefern kommen denn Titanium-Sic einer Aufhebung der Kopflastigkeit zugute, macht das was aus? Noch was: Wenn ein Hersteller Fuji-Sic-Titanium angibt, kann es dann sein das nicht alle Ringe der Rute einen Titanrahmen haben? Ist überhaupt ein Titanrahmen damit gemeint?


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß jeder professionelle deutsche Rutenbauer sorgfältiger und mit mehr Liebe zum Detail arbeitet, als ein unterbezahlter Chinese am Fließband, vom Unterschied in Beratung, Service und Ersatzteilversorgung mal ganz zu schweigen. Man muß sich auch immer vor Augen halten, warum die in China bauen lassen - zur Gewinnmaximierung! Und da bleibt sicher 'ne Menge Schotter hängen, schließlich rechnet sich das trotz des riesigen Marketing-Aufwands inkl. Sponsoring, Team-Angler wie Dietel & Co, usw.


das denk ich mir allerdings auch, da ich schon eine Weile selber auf der suche nach einer fantasista bin hab ich festgestellt das das bei 321 immer recht viele drinne stehen zum startpreis von 1,00€-evk des herstellers für z.b. eine fanta. suisho 5-25g/189cm = 419 €- wie kann man so eine rute zum startpreis von 1 € einstellen?für wieviel € baut pf solch eine rute in fern-ost?was zahlt der fachhandel an pf?wieviel schlägt der nochmal drauf?ich denke mal das beide richtig gut an solch einer rute verdienen, nettogewinn = 100% !?.natürlich gibt der fachhandel solch einem produkt den vorrang vor irgendwelchen in japan/usa oder hier gebauten ruten die warscheinlich noch nicht mal halb so viel gewinn abwerfen wie die abu-ruten.da verdient sich jemand dumm und dusselig meiner meineung nach, was jetzt nichts gegen die produkte an sich sein soll, die sind wahrlich nicht die schlechtesten...#h


----------



## Walstipper (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ich denke mal das Abu Garcia die Komponenten da reichlich preiswerter bekommt, als wir als Privatperson. Mengenrabatt is da das Stichwort. 
Produzieren die sogar selbst?


----------



## Walstipper (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann verlink doch bitte mal das Video mit der "Parabolischen RS", meine Damokles war auch mal parabolisch, danach aber 3-Teilig
> 
> lg Flo



Vermutlich ist das Video gemeint.
Off: Kann man so nen Karpfen mit nem Grip landen |bigeyes ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Off: Kann man so nen Karpfen mit nem Grip landen |bigeyes ?



Ich behaupte mal Nein, da fehlt die Knochenleiste an der sich der Grip "festhängt" - klappt ja im Video auch nicht...


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> startpreis von 1,00€-evk des herstellers für z.b. eine fanta. suisho 5-25g/189cm = 419 €- wie kann man so eine rute zum startpreis von 1 € einstellen?
> 
> für wieviel € baut pf solch eine rute in fern-ost?was zahlt der fachhandel an pf?wieviel schlägt der nochmal drauf?
> 
> ich denke mal das beide richtig gut an solch einer rute verdienen, nettogewinn = 100% !?



der startpreis ist ja nicht der verkaufs- oder endpreis einer auktion. klar kann man da nen schnapper machen, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. musst ja nur die zähler ansehen, wieoft ein produkt schon angesehen wurde. da jeder halbwegs weiss, was das teil im onlineshop kostet, weden die höchstgebote sich auch auf dem niveau bewegen ...

materialkosten für so ne rute schätze ich (als laie) auf 5- 20€, den rest stecken der handel und der staat ein. jeder zwischenhändler will ne marge von 100%, der staat will zoll und märchensteuer  und der freundliche td will auch leben und auch seine marge ist irgendwo bei 50 - 100%

ergo: jeder, der das teil in der hand hatte, verdient daran 50 - 100% (brutto), der hersteller jedoch verdient am wenigsten, der endkunde zahlt den höchsten preis, der staat kassiert immer - das ist marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Walstipper (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> materialkosten für so ne rute schätze ich (als laie) auf 5- 20€, den rest stecken der handel und der staat ein. jeder zwischenhändler will ne marge von 100%, der staat will zoll und märchensteuer  und der freundliche td will auch leben und auch seine marge ist irgendwo bei 50 - 100%
> 
> ergo: jeder, der das teil in der hand hatte, verdient daran 50 - 100% (brutto), der hersteller jedoch verdient am wenigsten, der endkunde zahlt den höchsten preis, der staat kassiert immer - das ist marktwirtschaft.



Gut ich muss sagen, ich bin auch Laie, ordne das aber dennoch anders zu:

Ein gute Fasttaper kostet für UNS 100-140€ ,ein Ringsatz Fuji-Sic Titanium kostet 100, der Rollenhalter so 10€ und das Duplon und die Abschlusskappe nochmal 15€.

Was eine ein Großhändler für diese Komponenten zahlt is was anderes, sicher um einiges weniger als wir. Wie gesagt, Mengenrabatt.... Eventuell können die auch selbst produzieren.


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

die ringe, rollenhalter usw. unterliegen ja auch einem "supply chain". auch dahinter stecken wieder mehrere zwischenhändler usw. aber was bekommt der jeweilige hersteller?

immerhin werden auch günstige ruten mit fuji sic ringen und rollenhaltern angeboten, die auch durch mehrere hände gehen, bis sie beim endverbraucher angekommen sind. 

da ist also sicher auch viel marken- und marketingstrategie usw. dahinter.


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Klar, die gehen bei ebay auch für 180,00-230,00, wer sich so eine rute aussucht der kennt natürlich auch die ladenpreise.der liegt dann meistens bei 250-270€.aber wie definiert sich da die uvp von 419,00€?das ist ja dann nochmal ne differenz von 160,00€!woher nimt pf dann diesen recht honorenten betrag?ich meine irgendwo muß es doch auch sowas wie eine "maßstab" für solche preise geben, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Kohlie

Leider nicht.
Schau Dir mal die UVP von z.Bsp. Daiwarollen an...........


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Und vor allem verstehe ich die Preisgestaltung nicht => einige Modelle haben hier UPEs die jenseits von gut und böse liegen, bei anderen Modellen ist der Preis hier auch im Vergleich zu Japan nicht weit weg. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Walstipper (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und vor allem verstehe ich die Preisgestaltung nicht => einige Modelle haben hier UPEs die jenseits von gut und böse liegen, bei anderen Modellen ist der Preis hier auch im Vergleich zu Japan nicht weit weg. Wie kann das sein?


 
Im Wort selbst liegt der Hund begraben (unverbindlich=ohne Gewähr/nicht bindend). 
Die angebliche Preisempfehlung von Hersteller für Händler interessiert aber nur dann jemanden, wenn sie vermarktbar wird, nämlich wenn der Händlerpreis neben der Herstellerempfehlung so schmeismichweg günstig hervorglänzt.

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären:Alle Versteigerungen der Serie bei Ebay gingen nie über 230€ raus. Zwei 9"er und 2,40er hab ich schon gesehen. Am selben Tag noch die 3m für 203. Alle NEU von Shops mit Garantie.
Bei Tackle-Import werden die übrigens grad Angeboten. Was auch nicht zu reichen scheint, denn noch zusätzlich setzen die die Rocken in die Bucht. 
Ich frag mich was da los ist. Entweder sind das Notlösungen, weil keiner bereit ist 3XX€ zu zahlen, oder die Shops versteigern ihre Ruten bewusst mit genug Gewinn und verkaufen nebenbei im Shop mit nettem Extrasümmchen.

Wie sieht denn die durchschnittliche Gewinnspanne bei Ruten in Shops aus, wieviel packt der Endhändler da etwa drauf?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Guck mal bei Gerlinger in die Sonderpostenliste rein und schaue nach günstigen Angeboten:
Meinst Du mit so angefangen 22 bis 25 EUR verschenkt der die Ruten oder macht Verlust?
Wieso gibt es für 39 EUR dort Ruten, die schon mal locker in dem Range der harten kräftigen Gummiruten mitspielen können und zufällig auch noch genauso silbern beschichtet sind?
Gehn wir mal davon aus, dass so eine Massenrute für locker unter 10 Dollar in Asien erworben werden kann.

Bei Titanium-SIC sollte man immer vorsichtig sein, das ist allermeist nur Blendwerk, irgend jemand hat sich nämlich mal eine hauchdünne Titanbeschichtung des Billigst-SIC einfallen lassen und bewirbt das in den höchsten Tönen. Auf echten bei Fuji hergestellten Ringen steht ein Fuji im Rahmen eingeprägt und da gibt es keine Titanium-SIC, sondern nur SIC mit Titanrahmen. Aber was da alles als Fuji und Fuji-OEM rumgeistert, das ist schon hahnebüchen wenn man die Ringe mal genau anschaut oder gar "auspackt", sich also die Rahmen mal in Gänze anschaut.
Bei Daiwa steht bei einigen (teuren) Ruten genau der Fuji-Typ dran und sie verwenden das *Fuji-Logo*. Das dürfte Fuji sich wiederum wohl kaum bei einem Plagiat gefallen lassen.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Bei den Daiwa Ruten die ich gesehen habe, ist der Rahmen der Ringe mit Fuji geprägt.
Die sind 100 % echt.


----------



## NoSaint (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Auf echten bei Fuji hergestellten Ringen steht ein Fuji im Rahmen eingeprägt



Ich kann leider nur für die Yabai Cast sprchen, aber auf deren Ringen ist das Fuji "F" eingraviert, auf dern Zweistegringen ist sogar der komplette Schriftzug und ich denk mal nicht dass das ein Plagiat ist... Wies bei der Rocke ausschaut weiß ich leider nicht.

_Ach ja, diese fuji new concept zettel waren auch an der Rute festgemacht
_


----------



## Walstipper (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Gerlinger in die Sonderpostenliste rein und schaue nach günstigen Angeboten:
> Meinst Du mit so angefangen 22 bis 25 EUR verschenkt der die Ruten oder macht Verlust?
> 
> Ich kann natürlich nur Vermutungen anstellen, frage mich aber was ein Händler mit Ruten macht die einfach nicht raus wollen #c
> ...


 
@Pikepauly: War in den Rahmen ein "Fuji" und nicht nur ein "F", wie von No_Saint beschrieben, eingraviert?


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Fuji stand drin.
Habe allerdings nur den ersten (grössten) Ring angeguckt.
Bei den anderen hätte ich es eh nicht lesen können.


----------



## ckw (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr sehr günstig eine Rocky (3,00 m, - 50 gr) gekauft. Eine sehr schnelle Rute#h.
Allerdings brach sie beim Auswerfen (40 gr.), wurde jedoch problemlos ersetzt.


----------



## mainhunter (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi,#h#h#h
ich will auch ne`Rocke,wo sind sie zur zeit am günstigsten?#c#c
Tight Lines


----------



## ckw (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Frag doch mal bei Bigtackle an. Da hatte ich meine her.


----------



## kohlie0611 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

heute ist meine Fanta Suisho 15-60 g gekommen und mir ist aufgefallen das auf den Tariergewichten am Griffende Fuji steht, aber die Ringe meines Wissens nach garnicht von Fuji sind, oder irre ich mich da?Drauf steht nichts…
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/4804/p2260007ybd.th.jpghttp://img90.*ih.us/img90/7186/p2260046.th.jpg


Die Hakenöse, oder wie man das Ding auch immer nennen will, ist schon ein wenig lachhaft, bei dem Preis???
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/4535/p2260001.th.jpghttp://img4.*ih.us/img4/4769/p2260014e.th.jpg


Ansonsten ist sie schon beeindruckend , der IM9 XHD Blank macht einen straffen, dennoch sensiblen Eindruck, die Verarbeitung scheint sauber und solide.Der Rollenhalter wirkt zwar etwas verspielt,passt aber irgendwie auch zur Suisho.
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/6279/p2260035.th.jpghttp://img22.*ih.us/img22/3879/p2260033d.th.jpg
Ich habe einfach mal ne Mail an einen Gerätehändler, der auch bei Ebay Fantas versteigert, nachgefragt ob er mir sie für den Betrag xy überlassen würde, ich war eigentlich überrascht das er gleich zugestimmt hat.Es wurde ja hier schon reichlich darüber diskutiert ob das P/L Verhältnis nicht stimmen würde.Sicherlich macht der Händler und PF satten Gewinn an der Fanta aufgrund der recht kostengünstigen Produktion in China, Taiwan oder weiß ich wo,nur andererseits glaube ich das vergleichbare JDM- Ruten von Megabass,Evergreen oder Deps z.B. bei weitem nicht zu diesem Preis zu haben sind.Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich in der Praxis schlägt..
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/2980/p2260038.th.jpg
#h


----------



## greece68 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

So, jetz hab ich auch zugeschlagen...Rocksweeper 96MH! Unglaublich geile Rute, Top verarbeitet und als Jigge das Beste was ich bisher in der Hand hatte...jeder der was anderes behauptet hat definitiv keine Ahnung und schreibt hier Mist.
Tip: gekauft auf der Messe in Salzburg!!
Also, lasst Euch nicht beirren, die Rute, der Blank und die Verarbeitung sind für unter €300,- allererste Sahne!!
P.S. Rolle dazu TP 3000SFC o. Infinity Q 3000 (damit allerdings etwas kopflastig)!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



greece68 schrieb:


> ...jeder der was anderes behauptet hat definitiv keine Ahnung und schreibt hier Mist.
> ...
> 
> P.S. Rolle dazu TP 3000SFC o. Infinity Q 3000 (damit allerdings etwas kopflastig)!!!



9`6` ft mit einer 3000er Q Kopflastig? Topaufbau!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



greece68 schrieb:


> und als Jigge das Beste was *ich* bisher in der Hand hatte...


Wieviel tausend Ruten waren das denn dann wohl? |kopfkrat

Ab wieviel Vergleichsruten ist eine Aussage zur Rutenperformance+qualität als hinreichend objektiv zu werten?


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Greece 68 
Wenn das topaufgebaute Ruten sind, hat Deine nach der Herstellung noch ne Kur bei CMW bekommen? Dann war das wirklich ein Schnäppchen.

Vor allem versteht kein Mensch, wie sie mit der einen Rolle ein ausgewogenes Handling haben soll und mit der anderen kopflastig wird. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist doch marginal.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

kohlie: Die Japanruten haben normal keine Hakenhalter, deshalb liegt eine seperater bei, also ganz normal wenn du ne Rute bekommst und da ist keine "richtige" Hakenöse dran

lg Flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

deswegen hängen die meisten bei ihren bc-combos ihre köder auch immer in der rolle ein auf den "präsentationsfotos":q


----------



## greece68 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Greece 68
> Wenn das topaufgebaute Ruten sind, hat Deine nach der Herstellung noch ne Kur bei CMW bekommen? Dann war das wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Vor allem versteht kein Mensch, wie sie mit der einen Rolle ein ausgewogenes Handling haben soll und mit der anderen kopflastig wird. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist doch marginal.


 
Es sind eben oft wenige 10er Schritte nach oben oder unten, um eine Rute, die 185g wiegt ausgewogen zu machen oder nicht! Zudem hängt es ja von der Position der Rolle am Rutenfuß ab, mit welchem Gewicht die Ausgewogenheit eintritt. Oder warum sind mittlerweile teilweise frei fixierbare Rollenhalter bei manchen Modellen vorhanden. Aber gut, manche spüren dass, andere nicht. Manche nehmen für eine 185g Rute ne 4000 Stradic FC, manche fischen an der gleichen Rute ne 3000 Stella! ...
#6


----------



## Tisie (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi,



greece68 schrieb:


> Oder warum sind mittlerweile teilweise frei fixierbare Rollenhalter bei manchen Modellen vorhanden. Aber gut, manche spüren dass, andere nicht.


mag ja sein |kopfkrat ... aber wenn Du die Rute so greifst, daß der Rollenfuß zwischen Deinen Fingern liegt und Du bei unterschiedlichen Rollengewichten trotzdem einen Unterschied in der Rutenbalance spürst, solltest Du Dich mal bei "The next Uri Geller" bewerben :m ... bei dieser Griffhaltung ist der Einfluß des Rollengewichtes auf die Rutenbalance quasi unbedeutend, da der Hebel (über den das Rollengewicht die Kopflastigkeit ausgleichen könnte) gegen null geht (die Rolle hängt ja direkt unter Deiner Hand)  ... Länge und Gewicht des Untergriffes sind viel bedeutender für die Balance der Rute und das unabhängig vom Rollengewicht (beim Rollenfuß-zwischen-den-Fingern-Griff), deshalb finde ich diese doppelt schraubbaren Rollenhalter nicht nur häßlich, sondern auch ziemlich sinnfrei und albern - imho ein Marketing-Gag. Einzig sinnvolle Anwendung ist die individuelle Anpassung der Untergrifflänge an die Anatomie und Vorlieben des Anglers, aber das bekommt man mit einer Custom-Rute von vornherein viel schöner hin 

Oh Mist, ich habe schon wieder Custom-Rute gesagt |bigeyes ... dann mal lieber schnell weg hier, bevor es |motz: und |smash: sowie |splat: gibt 

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit Deiner neuen Rute, auch wenn sie etwas kopflastig ist und das wünsche ich Dir wirklich von Herzen #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## honeybee (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Die Suisho ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu schwer. Vergleicht man die mit ner Yabaii liegen Welten dazwischen.
Das Eigengewicht liegt aber auch an dem getauchten Blank.

In meinen Augen nix weiter wie ne andersfarbige Skeletor.....mit ner Fantasista hat das nix mehr zu tun.

Ich verfolge das schon ne Zeit lang, das Suishos übers bunte Kaufhaus verschleudert werden, weit unterm EK.
Warum? Für das Geld bekommt man bessere Ruten und die Händler bleiben auf der Ware sprcih Suishos sitzen.
Da bleibt dann nix weiter übrig wie die Sachen zu verhökern.

Ich frag mich, was sich Abu dabei gedacht hat......ist eigentlich eine Schande dafür noch den Namen Fantasista herzugeben.
Wenn man sich ne 2,70iger Skelli mit WG bis 40g kauft ist man jedenfalls besser dran


----------



## picafort (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also ich fische eine Rocksweeper 702ML 2,10cm 5-25Gr. mit einer Stella 3000. Die ganze Combo ist schön leicht und ausgewogen. Selbst die 4Gr. Illex Wobbler fliegen weit.
Die Rute hat keinerlei Fehler, nicht an der Lackierung oder sonst wo. Auf den Ringen am vorderen Teil steht Fuji drauf. 
Legt man die Rute mit dem vorderen Griffteil auf den Zeigefinger, befindet sich die Rute mit der Rolle in der Waage.
Ich bin echt zufrieden |supergri

Gruß Picafort


----------



## greece68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also, ich habe die 902MH mittlerweile mit dieversen Rollen getestet. Ob ne Stradic 2500FB, Twin Power 2500FC u. 3000SFC, Infinity Q 3000er u. die Zaion, Arity 2508 und Technium 2500Mgs...und auch ne Stella 2500FD und ne Aspire 2500FA...aber eigentlich auch völlig egal, weil erst mal das Gewicht der Rolle das Problem hier ist. Genial vom Handling ist ein Rollengewicht zw. 220gr und 280gr; dann hat man richtig Bewegungsfreiheit....also nicht nur Faulenzen. Allerdings ist dir Rute definitiv erst ab 350gr und mehr in der Hand ausgewogen. Der Duplongriff ist halt super leicht und 5-10gr im Griffteil hätten das Problem gelöst! Werde das wohl auch korrigieren lassen, denn dann kannste auch bei der Rolle 100gr. sparen! Macht z.B. House of Brunner mit nem Matagi Balance System und sieht auch noch schick aus! Kostet keine €40,- und Problem gelöst. Muß allerdings auch sagen, daß das Balanceproblem bei der 2,40m Version und kürzen wohl wegen der Länge eher kaum besteht! Also, wie immer, die Länge machts ;o)
Servus Jungs


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Richtig, und das ist auch ein wesentlicher Unterschied für das verwendbare Material bzw. das sich ergebende Gefühl. Bei Rütchen unter 2,40m , die für mich eher als Zahnstocher denn als wirklich Angelrute erscheinen , gibt es kaum Materialprobleme, da wirkt auch einfaches Material superstraff. 

Braucht man nurmal einen Batson RX6 Blank (Von der ABU und Berkley gibts so wenig Blanks ) nehmen, der wirkt superklasse und straff in 2,10m. Mit jedem Fuss mehr verändert sich die Straffheit und das Wabbelgefühl aber, der Blank in 2,70m - ob in dem gleichen oder auch doppelt so hohen WG - wirkt dagegen einfach weich und schwach, und das ist in vielen Blankbaureihen zu sehen. 

So ganz kurze kann man leicht sehr straff bauen, mit den längeren Spinnlängen in 2,70m oder gar 3m, und dann 10cm weise mit 3,10m 3,20m und 3,30m wird es ungeheuer kritisch. Viele auch teure Blankmaterialen überzeugen nur bis zu einer bestimmten Länge, oft die 9ft = 2,70m, weil es darüber nicht mehr so schön ist. Viele gehen deshalb auch nur bis zu den 9ft mit, aber auch immer mehr erkennen die Vorzüge (gleicher Preis, höhere Straff-Leistung) bei den kurzen. 8ft sind auch eine schöne Länge, und bei dem heutigen Stand des Blankbaus auch in der Lage Fischen Paroli zu bieten, wo vor einigen Jahren noch gar nicht dran zu denken war. Die immer dickeren Unterteile der längeren Blankversionen können im Ernstfall dann doch einiges mehr.


----------



## greece68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Genau, und deshalb verstehe ich nicht das z.T. bestehende Gemeckere über die Rocksweeper...die ist zwar leicht kopflastig in der Länge, aber der Blankl ist so straff und trotzdem leicht und schnell! Weiß nicht, was die diversen Jungs da stört und auf ebay kriegste die ja mimentan für knapp €200,-! Nennt mir ne Rute in der Optik und Performance für das Geld!!! Ich hab €250,- bezahlt und denke mir, wie steht denn da meine Speedmaster für €149,- im Vergleich dazu da? Da liegen finde ich Welten dazwischen! 
Hatte auch mal überlegt mir was aufbauen zu lassen...aber ehrlich, €250,- plus €100,- und mehr für was richtig gutes und dann ne immer noch bescheidene Optik (zumindest das was ich bisher gesehen hab; okay Handarbeit, aber z.B. was stylisches???) und dann das Gewicht(???) ab 220gr und deutlich mehr??? Don't missunderstand me, but why???


----------



## greece68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

|krach:Jaaaa, is ja schon gut! Wollte das nur noch mal hier abschließend als Neuling in dieser Rutenliga erwähnen....
#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Das Gemeckere dürfte aber - wie gerade über die Länge zusammengetragen, ein gut Stück aus den verschiedenen Modellen herrühren. Wer dann unbekannterweise ne 7ft und ne 9ft bewertet, kommt auf ein ganz anderes Urteil. Und dann diese Schwankungen und Varianten durch unterschiedliche Blankgeometrie ab einem bestimmten Modell, einige sind gleich und andere dann nicht mehr, und die Herstellfabrik liefert unterschiedliche Chargen mit unterscheidlichen Anbauteilen oder anderer Tagesform - das kannst Du so außenstehend gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen. 
Wenn sich so unterschiedliche Bewertungen ergeben, muss was unterschiedlich sein! :m


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Suisho ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu schwer. Vergleicht man die mit ner Yabaii liegen Welten dazwischen.
> Wenn man sich ne 2,70iger Skelli mit WG bis 40g kauft ist man jedenfalls besser dran


 


So , nächster Versuch ohne Hyperlinks:q
Wenn ich bei meiner Suisho die Kontergewichte abschraube, dann komme ich auch auf 140g, laut Beschreibung handelt es sich um Fuji SiC Ringe, ich denke mal das dass auch stimmt.
Und ne 2,70m Bc-Rute währe mir ehrlich gesagt zu lang für meine Einsatzgebiete…
Aber ob das gute Stück nun sein Geld wert ist wird sich eh erst in der Praxis herausstellen, also ab dem 15.04……


----------



## honeybee (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Kohlie

Ich will dir deine Suisho um Gottes Willen nicht schlecht reden. 
Allerdings habe ich den direkten Vergleich.....2,80er Suisho vs. 2,80er Yabai
Das gleiche dann nochmal bei den Cast Modellen. 

Alleine schon der Griff ist bei der Suisho 100% Skelli 

PS: Deine Links hauen irgendwie nicht so hin


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@honeybee
Laut Beschreibung sind es eigentlich doch die gleichen Rutenhalter 
"Der bewährte Rollenhalter wurde auch hier beibehalten, da es momentan nichts gibt das besser auf diese Ruten passt! " lautet es orginalgetreu in der Produktbeschreibung...ich denke mal das sich diese Aussage  im vergleich zu der Yabai bezieht.
Ich habe allerdings auch nur die 1 Suisho, wenn du den direkten Vergleich hast kannst du das natürlich besser beurteilen....


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo
durch Mühlkoppe bin ich wieder hier beim AB gelandet.

Ich fische jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre mit der 240er Rocke. Für mich ist es meine Traumrute. Ob mit Topwaterbaits auf Rapfen, 61er Squirrel auf Barsch,Arnaud auf Hecht, ich komme wunderbar damit zu Recht. Im Februar montierte ich eine Viento und nahm die Rocke sogar zum Vertikalangeln auf der Weser, klappte auch ganz gut.

Lehrgeld zahlte ich aber bei der Bachforellenfischerrei, da verlor ich eine kapitale Regenbogenforelle. Geflochtene und Rocksweeper da hatte es die Forelle leicht sich vom Drilling zu befreien. Köder war übrigens der Salmo Sting 9cm im Bafodesign.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann die Gelegenheit mit der 3m Rocke zu fischen. Am gleichen Tag kaufte ich das Teil. Bei mir am Rhein mit den endlos langen Steinschüttungen kommt die Länge gerade Recht.
Einen 61er Squirrel, einen Mosa UL oder einen Megabass SMolt wirft man ohne Probleme.

Mittlerweile gehe ich fast nur noch mit der 3m ABU ans Wasser.


----------



## greece68 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ja, leider isses noch etwas hin mit dem Einsatz, aber jetzt bestelle ich mir erst einmal ne Luvias als 2500er und dann gehts zum ausbalancieren zum House of Brunner! Aber bin schon sehr gespannt und kann es kaum erwarten endlich zu Fischen....#q


----------



## Walstipper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Und House of Brunner ändert dann den Griff?


----------



## greece68 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ja, habe mit Ihm telefoniert und er meinte wäre grundsätzlich nichts ungewöhnliches und kommt sogar häufiger vor!!
Wichtig ist allerdings, dass der Blankinnendurchmesser für Endstück passt!#h


----------



## Walstipper (8. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also die nehmen hinten den ganzen EVA und die Endkappe ab und wechseln das aus?


----------



## megger (8. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also ich denke mal, die werden die Originalendkappe gegen eine Matagi-Kappe mit Balance-System austauschen. Das kann man auch selbst machen, wenn man  mit einem Ausgleichsgewicht auskommt, also im Prinzip für seine eigene Rolle, bzw. Bedürfnisse ausbalanciert. Einfach die Originalkappe runter (geht meist mit Wärme), dann Ausgleichsgewicht in den Blank kleben und die Endkappe wieder drauf.

Als Ausgleichsgewicht kann man Bohrer oder Dropshotbleie nehmen. einfach auf den gewünschten Durchmesser mit Malerkrepp auffüttern. Und nicht direkt festkleben, sondern beim Fischen testen, ob das Gewicht auch passt.


Kann man ne Stange Geld bei sparen.


Petri


Megger


----------



## greece68 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Also, wie ich ihn verstanden habe, macht er das genau so. Endkappe durch Wärme lösen und die neue Endkappe inkl. Gewicht einsetzen. Das ist relativ unkompliziert. Ich mache es deshalb nicht selbst, weil ich damit (noch) keine Erfahrung habe und damit bei meiner Rocksweeper nicht unbedingt anfangen will #d...
Und die knapp €40,- lass ich mir den Spass bei Combokosten von knapp €600,- noch kosten!|uhoh: 
Werde da wohl mit der Rolle direkt hinfahren und die Ausgleichsgewichte evtl. erhöhen! Geht insofern, weil es Aussenringe und nen separates Konter(innen)gewicht da gibt!
#h


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Servus Jungs!

Ich hatte die Rocksweeper vor kurzem in de Hand gehabt un find es is ne echt geile Rute!!! Vor allem könnt ich se für weniger als 300€ bekommen! Ich hat halt leider nur die 2,70er Version in de Hand und würd se gern in drei Meter fischen da ich doch schun weit ins Wasser gehende Steinpackungen hab.So kommt mir aber die Frage auf ob se dann noch mit 25gr Jigköpfen gut klar kommt (fisch aber meistens 18gr./dafür erschien se mir perfekt). Desweitern such ich dann auch gleich nach ner optimalen Rolle fürs feine Rütchen! Was fischten ihr so an de Rocki? Es gibt ja en Haufen feine Röllchenund wenn mer schun so viel Geld für ne Rute ausgibt sollte mer an de Rolle net sparn (Stella?Infinity?...)

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Dir ist schon klar, was du hier gerade geschrieben hast?


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Auf was beziehst du des?!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Rheinangler89 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs!
> 
> Ich hatte die Rocksweeper vor kurzem in de Hand gehabt un find es is ne echt geile Rute!!! Vor allem könnt ich se für weniger als 300€ bekommen! Ich hat halt leider nur die 2,70er Version in de Hand und würd se gern in drei Meter fischen da ich doch schun weit ins Wasser gehende Steinpackungen hab.So kommt mir aber die Frage auf ob se dann noch mit 25gr Jigköpfen gut klar kommt (fisch aber meistens 18gr./dafür erschien se mir perfekt). Desweitern such ich dann auch gleich nach ner optimalen Rolle fürs feine Rütchen! Was fischten ihr so an de Rocki? Es gibt ja en Haufen feine Röllchenund wenn mer schun so viel Geld für ne Rute ausgibt sollte mer an de Rolle net sparn (Stella?Infinity?...)
> 
> MFG Rheinangler89



Auf das hier.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Sundvogel-Wenn de ma schreiben würdest auf was genau, könnt ich dir auch antworten!
Meinste jetzt auf die Preise oder wie? Dazu kann ich nur sagen das ich so ziemlich meine ganze Ausrüstung verkaufen werd und mir von dem Geld die Combo holen werde! Warn ja auch nur Vorschläge und ich hat halt gehofft ne klare Aussage zu bekommen!

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Mach das mal.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Super Idee


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Naja! Danke für die hochwertigen Antworten! Werd mich dann halt leider wo anders erkundigen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Frag mal bei BA da bekommst du sehr objektive Meinungen zur Rocke


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Danke, des is doch schonma was!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Das war ironisch gemeint. Nun gut, meine Empfehlung, wenn du eine knapp 300 Ocken-Rute kaufen willst und da ne 500 Teurorolle daran hängen willst und dafür dein ganzes anderes Zeug verkaufen möchtest, dann mache einen Thread auf und schildere deine bevorzugten Gufis und Jiggewichte. 

Mit Sicherheit bekommst du dann einige gute und weniger gute Empfehlungen von Leuten die solche Teile fischen und du kannst dir eine eigene Meinung über verschiedene Stecken bilden.

Nur als Tipp.

Ansonsten kannst du auch hier mal ein bißchen stöbern...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Werd ich machen! Ich denk aber trotzdem das es auf die Rocke hinauslaufen wird (obwohl ne Rute vom Rutenbauer halt auch immer ein Unikat is mit dem de keinen am Wasser treffen wirst). Bei de Rollenwahl werd ich ma noch en bisschen stöbern,ob ich vielleicht ne andere Rolle mit gleichen/ähnlichen Qualitäten finden werde!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Wieso schaut da nicht eigentlich mal jemand nach, gibt doch so feine Online-Dictionaries (Leo)? :m

Der Name spricht doch Bände, vor wegen feinfühlig oder so:

rocksweeper  = als stehender Begriff gibts nicht!
rock 	     = Gesteinsbrocken, Felsen
sweeper      = Bahnräumer, Gleisräumer, Kehrer
road sweeper = Kehrbesen,Kehrmaschine, Straßenfeger, Straßenkehrmaschine   
rock sweeper = zusammengesetzt: Gesteinsbrockenkehrbesen, Gesteinsbrockenkehrmaschine, Gesteinsbrockenfeger

Also da wäre "Steinbeißer" ja noch netter denn so`n "Kehrbesen für Kieselsteine" aus der Müllräumabteilung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Patrick, Du hast es erfaßt, der gute geile Name ist schon die halbe Miete! :m

so'ne albern Kürzel, SS, VT, VHF, IST, XST, EST, ... damit lockt man keinen Hund hinterm Ofen hervor. :g

Aber sowas wie "Bogbrush" oder "Bogbrusher", klingt doch geil, eben von ami.kulti trendy ...



Die Übersetzung "bog brush = Klobürste" dagegen weniger. |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Meine Neue heisst "Mojostick."

Det das erklär mal büdde.


----------



## maesox (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Meine "Sushistick"..|supergri

Ich rubbel gleich die lästige Beschriftung weg die jeder von 300m Entfernung sehen kann!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Neue heisst "Mojostick."
> Det das erklär mal büdde.


Glücksbringer Stock oder Talisman Stecken! 

Das hat was! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hehe, ja, ein echter Glücksbringer so ein Mojostick! :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Fragt sich nur, wen so ein "Mojostick" glücklich macht


----------



## mainhunter (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo,#h#h#h
habe eure Meinungen  in den letzten Tagen intensiv verfolgt,da auch ich mir die 9FT Rocke zugelegt habe.Finde die Rute einfach Genial,über das Design kann man streiten.
Meine frage hierzu wäre aber ,was habt ihr für Rollen drauf.
Was paßt farblich und gewichtsmäßig zu der Rute?

Haut in die Tasten,Jungs:m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



mainhunter schrieb:


> Haut in die Tasten,Jungs:m





fe^2üh9f42 kmofr4 jm0o34^2t4´0t2 ´90j4iop43 tfg34j t342j´90i 423fjiop fg3 miop3fwr

wvfr morvgmwe vbmo


----------



## maesox (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> fe^2üh9f42 kmofr4 jm0o34^2t4´0t2 ´90j4iop43 tfg34j t342j´90i 423fjiop fg3 miop3fwr
> 
> wvfr morvgmwe vbmo


 





So siehts aus!!!!!!!!!!!#6|supergri


----------



## greece68 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hey, also farblich passt zur Rocke super ne graufarbene Rolle (silber (Luvias), anthra (Infinity Q), d-grau (Ryobi Zauber))...und zum passenden Rollengewicht schau Dir diesen Thread mal von Anfang an an!!! Mey, jetzt schreib ich schon genauso genervt....wie manche Jungs hier!


----------



## andernachfelix (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

naja die rocksweeper ist vom blank her eine super hochwertige rute, da hält in der regel keine rute mit, aber das muss natürlich auch ein angler beurteilen der wirklich ahnung hat und sich von einem moosgummigriff nicht irritieren lässt und der auch weiß wo da wieder vorteile zu finden sind. der blank der rute ist feinfühlig und super schnell, sie ist vielleicht nichts mehr für anfänger die damit ohnehin noch nicht umgehen können, aber in bestimmten einsatzgebieten ist sie halt eben unerreicht, auch wenn ich den stock auch selbst nicht sooooooooo sehr mag, da ich ihn auch in der preisklasse zwar gerechtfertigt finde, aber für mich persönlich einfach keinen einsatz habe wo mir die kohle der spaß wert ist, aber vielleicht kommt das noch für die barschangelei, aber wo wir mal bei stangen ruten sind, was haltet ihr von der hart bloody? ich finde sie ist für die rocksweeper ein sehr ernst zu nehemender gegner und vorallem noch ein gutes stück hochwertiger verarbeitet, hat ein etwas größeres spielfeld vom wurfgewicht her, real schätze ich es auf 5- 80 gramm (kein scheiss) das ist eine wirklich gute allround rute im preisbereich um die 300 euro...
die rocksweeper muss man im übrigen auch in ihrem einsatzgebiet testen und dann erst seine meinung darüber abgeben, und man kann die auch nicht mit irgendwelchen maßstäben messen, in die hand nehmen fühlen und am besten wenn möglich mal am wasser haben, beim barsch und zanderangeln in großen tiefen mit leichten ködern ist sie einfach phänomenal und da kann auch fast kein anderer blank mithalten, bis auf eben diese hart bloody ... was ich an ruten kenne zumindest... und ich arbeite in einen angelladen....


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ahmen! |znaika:


----------



## Walstipper (19. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> naja die rocksweeper ist vom blank her eine super hochwertige rute, da hält in der regel keine rute mit,
> 
> Also meine alter Bambusblank is wohl geeigneter zum Anitzen.
> Genauso wird eine UL-180-Bachspinne mehr Forellen landen.
> ...



Sonst noch Meinungen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

*g* Was ist denn eine "Hart Bloody"? ;+|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Eine Rute der Firma HART Modell BLOODY


----------



## eddi801 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Habe auch die Rocksweeper und bin mit dieser Angel mehr als zufrieden!
Wer sagt das die Rocksweeper nicht schnell ist hat von Angelruten keine Ahnung!|laola:


----------



## andernachfelix (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

wie gesagt ich habe die rocksweeper getestet und sie ist ok zumindest die 5-50 gramm version, die rute wird ja nicht durch die chinesen so teuer sondern an dem strang von leuten die mit verdienen müssen, spediteure, verpackungsleut, seefahrer, großhändler, vertreter, und dann am ende der einzelhändler der das ding noch an den richtigen mann bringen muss, die müssen alle davon leben und es ist ohnehin egal ob der chinese 0,50 euro bekommt für seine arbeit oder nicht, die ruten werden ja eh nicht handgebaut...
die sache ist halt nur, der griff ist von fuji die ringe sind von fuji bumm haben die japaner wieder 100$ in der kasse  oder die rute hat zumindest den warenwert erhalten...dann kommt der 40 tonnen (???) ich weiß nich was die rocki für einen pressdruck hat aber das ist auch ziemlich teuer...und der blank hat schon was das muss man zugeben, 
im übrigen vergleiche ich sie mit der bloody, weil die bloody das gleiche kann und sogar noch ein gutes stück mehr  deshalb

im übrigen, warum assoziierst du eine high-end spinnrute mit einer allround ansitzrute? dort würde ich eher eine carat zander gegenüber einer drennan pike float vergleichen, und deine ul 180 salmoniden-bachrute kannst du auch nicht mit einer richtigen raubfischrute vergleichen, weil du dafür eben eine ziemlich parabolische aktion benötigst um das mittelwasser besser befischen zu können und die kopfstöße der salmoniden besser abzufedern, du brauchst hier auch keinen harten anschlag setzen, weil eine forelle keine knochenplatten im kiefer hat, wie hecht, zander oder waller. 

das ist ein vergleich apfel birne....

und dazu auch noch weit hergeholt.... absoluter nonsens, weiß ich echt nicht was das soll?

und klar ich kann mit sehr vielen stecken vergleichen, ich selbst besitze an die 30 high-end spinnruten und arbeite wie gesagt in einem angelladen, bzw. bin mitinhaber, somit habe ich täglich ca. 400 ruten die ich untereinander vergleichen kann vorteile sehen und nachteile erkennen kann, ich kann sie bestimmten angelarten zuordnen usw 
 also ich denke schon ich habe da ein bisschen feedback


weißt du denn wirklich um welche rute es geht und hast du schonmal aktives spinnfischen betrieben mit gummiködern?


----------



## Slotti (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich habe die rocksweeper getestet und sie ist ok zumindest die 5-50 gramm version, die rute wird ja nicht durch die chinesen so teuer sondern an dem strang von leuten die mit verdienen müssen, spediteure, verpackungsleut, seefahrer, großhändler, vertreter, und dann am ende der einzelhändler der das ding noch an den richtigen mann bringen muss, die müssen alle davon leben und es ist ohnehin egal ob der chinese 0,50 euro bekommt für seine arbeit oder nicht, die ruten werden ja eh nicht handgebaut...



aha, ist dieser Vertriebsweg bei Ruten "made in China" die unter € 50,- kosten nicht der gleiche? oder legen die dann alle drauf?



andernachfelix schrieb:


> die sache ist halt nur, der griff ist von fuji die ringe sind von fuji bumm haben die japaner wieder 100$ in der kasse  oder die rute hat zumindest den warenwert erhalten...dann kommt der 40 tonnen (???) ich weiß nich was die rocki für einen pressdruck hat aber das ist auch ziemlich teuer...



wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheiten? Ein Fuji SIC Satz kostet € 45,- und ein Fuji RH € 10,- und das in DE für den Endverbraucher!!! du kannst sicher sein das die Hersteller diese Sachen für ein Bruchteil davon einkaufen.... Achja ich will bezweifeln das der Blank in der Herstellung mehr als €30-40 kostet wenn überhaupt soviel aber da ist ABU in bester Gesellschaft es gibt viele die für Fernost Blanks zuviel Geld verlangen auch wenn die Blanks gut sein mögen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Rein aus Interesse: Hast Du mal einen Link zur "Bloody"?


----------



## Walstipper (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@andernachfelix: Wenn du die Rocke als eierlegende Wollmilchsau hinstellst "naja die rocksweeper ist vom Blank her eine super hochwertige rute, da hält in der regel keine rute mit, aber das muss natürlich auch ein angler beurteilen der wirklich ahnung hat und sich von einem moosgummigriff nicht irritieren lässt" dann sag ich dir, dass X Ruten (so auch eine Bachspinne) in ihrem jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet besser für Dieses sind.

@Stefan:

http://shop.angler-bedarf.de/Ruten/Spinnruten/EviaHart:::14_20_347.html


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> naja die rocksweeper ist vom blank her eine super hochwertige rute, da hält in der regel keine rute mit, aber das muss natürlich auch ein angler beurteilen der wirklich ahnung hat



Wenn du soviel Ahnung hast dann verrate doch mal was den Blank so "hochwertig" macht... aus was für einem Graphit ist er gefertigt? Ist das tatsächlich hochmoduliertes Material oder eher stark gepresstes Intermediate-Material?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der hart bloody? ich finde sie ist für die rocksweeper ein sehr ernst zu nehemender gegner und vorallem noch ein gutes stück hochwertiger verarbeitet, hat ein etwas größeres spielfeld vom wurfgewicht her, real schätze ich es auf 5- 80 gramm (kein scheiss) das ist eine wirklich gute allround rute im preisbereich um die 300 euro...



5 - 80g ist ein geiles Köderspektrum... Welchen Bereich davon kann die Rute wirklich gut und was im Notfall? Hört sich an wie bei der Blechpeitsche, die wollte das auch schon...

Im Preisbereich 300€ liegt die Rute nach dem oben geposteten Link ja eher nicht, sondern eher deutlich >200€, oder?

Ich bin immer etwas verwundert wenn man garkeine genauere Aussage als "Excellent verarbeitete Spinnrute" und Sic-Ringe kommt, gibt es da Detailbilder? Für eine Rute dieser Preisklasse finde ich die Infos recht dürftig... Die Rute scheint ja trotz Dunlop-Aufbau verhältnismäßig schwer, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der hart bloody? ich finde sie ist für die rocksweeper ein sehr ernst zu nehemender gegner und vorallem noch ein gutes stück hochwertiger verarbeitet, hat ein etwas größeres spielfeld vom wurfgewicht her, real schätze ich es auf 5- 80 gramm (kein scheiss) das ist eine wirklich gute allround rute im preisbereich um die 300 euro...



Büschen komisch deine Postings. Offensichtlich ist es ja möglich eine hochwertigere Rute zum halben Preis zusammen zu basteln. Ich kann deiner Logik nicht so ganz folgen.

Macht ja nix. Du bist ja Gerätehändler.


----------



## andernachfelix (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

die rocksweeper hat halt ihren preis gerechtfertigt oder nicht  aber man kann sie jetzt nicht als schlecht oder vollkommen überteuert darstellen, das stimmt dann so nicht außerdem kann man sie auch nicht mit 5 euro blanks vergleichen und auch bei fuji produkten gibt es unterschiede, gerade in den preisen, klar zahlt der hersteller andere preise die noch deutlich tiefer sind, aber das muss er ja auch nicht weitergeben, jeder verdient ja was  
oder arbeitet ihr alle kostenlos? nein ihr versucht ja auch möglichst viel rauszuschlagen bei euren arbeitgebern, so machts halt abu und die hersteller auch, ganz klar. 

bevor ich jetzt 2 std schreibe, ganz kurz, nehmt mal einer der ein gutes gefühl für eine hochwertige spinnrute die bloody bei gelegenheit mal in die hand und sagt dann seine meinung dazu, mit IM materialien zu feilschen ist blödsinn, mit irgendwelchen windings auch.... das ergebnis zählt und ich bin kein ingeneur und ich denke mal 90% der anwesenden auch nicht, man erkennt in der regel aber das ergebnis wenns in der handliegt, kopflastigkeit, direktheit, geschwindigkeit.... 
im übrigen würde ich sagen das ideale wurfgewicht der bloody bewegt sich zwischen 10 und 60 gramm im stillwasser. aber der blank hat genug power auch nocht 23cm gummis gut zu führen und vorallem zu werfen.

@sundvogel
dann bastel doch mal eine hochwertige rute selbst zusammen, rechne dabei deine arbeitsstunden usw mit rein und du siehst die rute kostet dich ganz schnell richtig dick kohle, außerdem wofür brauchst du denn unbeding eine custom rute?!

@schleien-stefan
bilder usw zeigen dir ja auch nichts konkretes von der rute, im ernst guck sie dir an und spiel mal ein bisschen mit rum, wie gesagt ich bin davon absolut begeistert...  ich versuch hier ja auch nichts zu verkaufen, wollte mich eigentlich nur beteiligen....


http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=wwfgws#/page34/

hier ist die bloody bisschen besser zu sehen


----------



## Slotti (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> bilder usw zeigen dir ja auch nichts konkretes von der rute, im ernst guck sie dir an und spiel mal ein bisschen mit rum, wie gesagt ich bin davon absolut begeistert...




|muahah:

da wird sich Honeyball sicher freuen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Felix

Den Katalog hatte ich gestern auch schon gesehen, aber Danke. Habe diese Ruten / den Hersteller hier noch in keinem Laden bewusst live gesehen, scheint ja auch nicht so sonderlich verbreitet zu sein. Aber wenn mir mal eine begegnet werde ich sie genauer anschauen. 

Wenn eine Rute mit 20 - 60g angegeben ist wundert es mich ein wenig wenn Du schreibst damit 23er Gummis werfen und vor allem führen zu können - so ein Köder liegt dann mit entsprechendem Kopf schnell ~100g, und wenn man die noch ein bisschen jiggen möchte glaube ich da bei WG von 60g nicht wirklich dran. Oder sehe ich da was falsch? Natürlich geht das irgentwie, aber gut?



andernachfelix schrieb:


> dann bastel doch mal eine hochwertige rute selbst zusammen, rechne dabei deine arbeitsstunden usw mit rein und du siehst die rute kostet dich ganz schnell richtig dick kohle, außerdem wofür brauchst du denn unbeding eine custom rute?!



Sehr gut aufgebaute Ruten mit besten Komponenten kosten Dich fertig aufgebaut mit Rechnung bei wirklich guten Rutenbauern ~300 - 400€, wenn man bestimmte Firmennahmen draufstehen haben möchte eventuell noch 50 oder 100€ mehr. Im Selberbau sollte man ~200 - 250€ kalkulieren. Deswegen fehlt mir bei "Stangenruten" von 300€ oder mehr einfach das Verständnis, wenn man sich gute Handmades anschaut sind die schon allein von der Verarbeitung her eine Klasse besser. Dazu kommt dann eben das die Rute nach Deinen Vorgaben gebaut wird etc... Brauchen tut das Keiner, aber es macht eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## angelbox (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> das ergebnis zählt und ich bin kein ingeneur und ich denke mal 90% der anwesenden auch nicht,


Wenn du da mal eingerechnet der vielen hier vorhandenen Studenten nicht falsch liegst. Stell dich mal eher auf 90% Ingenieure ein, die Unsinn schon zu erkennen wissen und außerdem sogar exakt rechnen können. :g
Wer 300 EUR für eine Angelrute ausgibt, muss schon ein bischen bekloppt und fanatisch sein. Darf jemand aber.
Sehr viel dämlicher und nahezu beratungsresistent dumm ist aber, diese 300 EUR für billigen Chinascheiss rauszuschmeißen, und nicht erste Wahl zu nehmen.
Das wäre so wie eine schnelle Nummer auf dem Bahnhofsklo für 300 EUR, wo man das auch ganz edel im Apartment mit allem Luxus haben kann ..


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> bilder usw zeigen dir ja auch nichts konkretes von der rute, im ernst guck sie dir an und spiel mal ein bisschen mit rum, wie gesagt ich bin davon absolut begeistert...


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratmmmh, Du forderst hier allen Ernstes und öffentlich andere Boardies zu solchen Ferkeleien auf und verkündest auch noch stolz, dass Du davon begeistert bist ;+

Also ich bin auch begeistert, aber nur weil ich einen weiteren Kandidaten für die Märzferkelwahl habe...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Blueplay76 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

hatte eine solche Bloodrute mal in der Hand, hat einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht. Jedoch geben die Spanier nur ein Jahr Garantie auf ihre Produkte. In wie weit sich das mit den deutschen Gesetzen kreuzt, weiß ich aber nicht.
Gruß


----------



## welsfaenger (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@blueplay

Garantie hat nichts mit Gewährleistung zu tun. Ist aber ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> dann bastel doch mal eine hochwertige rute selbst zusammen, rechne dabei deine arbeitsstunden usw mit rein und du siehst die rute kostet dich ganz schnell richtig dick kohle, außerdem wofür brauchst du denn unbeding eine custom rute?!



Du, ich habe verschiedene Handmades. Allerdings ohne tuffiges Moosgummi. Die waren trotzdem nicht viel teurer als eine Rocky. Wenn ich meinen eigenen Arbeitslohn mit taiwanesischen oder koreanischen oder chinesischen 50 Cent ansetze, dann kann ich solche Stöcker deutlich günstiger basteln, obwohl auf jedem Einzelteil die fette Marge drauf ist.

Die Diskussion geht jetzt in die falsche Richtung. Deine Unvergleichbarkeitlobhudelei muß zwangsläufig Widerstand erzeugen. Hört sich ein bißchen nach Drahtseiltänzerei an. Du bist ja nicht der einzige Theoretiker, der ganz viele Angelruten anschaut.


----------



## Blueplay76 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@welsfaenger: ja, mir ist schon klar, dass es da Unterschiede gibt. habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Nur weiß ich nicht welche das sind. Was bringt eine Gewährleistung und was eine Garantie? Wobei das offtopic ist.


----------



## andernachfelix (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

naja also bei uns im geschäft gibts auf die produkte 10 jahre gewährleistung, dieser 1 jahr kram das gilt in spanien, nicht hier. auf den anderen kram gehe ich mal nicht ein weil sich da die geister zu weit trennen, ich besitze privat zwar auch ruten von einigen privaten rutenherstellern. aber ich muss offen sagen, das ist eher liebhaberei ... und viel mehr high end finde ich da auch nicht...
klar mehr als bei der rocksweeper aber ansonsten...naja...


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ich besitze privat zwar auch ruten von einigen privaten rutenherstellern. aber ich muss offen sagen, das ist eher liebhaberei ... und viel mehr high end finde ich da auch nicht...



Aber ne Verarbeitungsqualität, die den gesamten Chinarutenwald in den Schatten stellt. |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ... und viel mehr high end finde ich da auch nicht...
> klar mehr als bei der rocksweeper aber ansonsten...naja...



Das sagt zu einer 300€-Rute dann ja schon alles, oder? ;+

Für das Geld bekommt man einfach bei manchen Rutenbauern schon wesentlich schönere Stücke, deren Verarbeitung klar sauberer ist. Deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage ob handmade oder nicht in der Preisklasse (für mich zumindest!) nicht. Ob man überhaupt eine Rute in der Preisklasse braucht bzw. möchte kann man sicher hinterfragen, aber wenn man das Geld schon ausgibt bekommt man eben teilweise bei den guten Rutenbauern wesentlich mehr für sein Geld. :m

Schau Dir die Arbeiten von Hellbrück mal an, sehr hohe handwerkliche Leistung zu fairen Preisen, und das bei Top-Lieferzeiten.


----------



## maesox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@Stefan


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## andernachfelix (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

wenn du dich ausreichend mit den blanks auskennst und mit den komponenten klar, aber tut das denn jeder? ausserdem was jammert ihr alle über das moosgummi? fischt keiner von euch bei regnerischen wetter?  ich hab gehört das hat auch seine vorteile, kork ist zwar was hübsches, aber hat gerade bei nassen wetter seine nachteile...und duplon liegt meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut in der hand. optik hin oder her. gerade bei spinnruten....


außerdem sollst du deinen arbeitslohn ja auch nicht bei einem chinesen ansetzen (der im schnitt im übrigen deutlich niedriger liegt als 0,50 euro bei einem arbeiter) sondern deinen normalen stundenlohn rechnen und dann deine rentabilität kalkulieren... alles andere ist mit hübschen vollbusigen grüßen vom lieben milchmädchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Habe gerade mal im Katalog gestöbert und wenn die Hart Bloody dieselbe Verarbeitung der Velox hat, die im selben Preissegment liegt, steht das für mich in keinem Verhältnis.
Im Katalog ist die Wicklung des Spitzenringes der Velox-Reihe zusehen....


----------



## Slotti (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> wenn du dich ausreichend mit den blanks auskennst und mit den komponenten klar, aber tut das denn jeder? ausserdem was jammert ihr alle über das moosgummi? fischt keiner von euch bei regnerischen wetter?  ich hab gehört das hat auch seine vorteile, kork ist zwar was hübsches, aber hat gerade bei nassen wetter seine nachteile...und duplon liegt meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut in der hand. optik hin oder her. gerade bei spinnruten....



das spielt doch erstmal gar keine Rolle ob sich um einen Blank oder eine fertige Rute wie in dem Fall die Rocksweeper handelt oder nicht? weil das hat halt was hiervon :





angelbox schrieb:


> Das wäre so wie eine schnelle Nummer auf dem Bahnhofsklo für 300 EUR, wo man das auch ganz edel im Apartment mit allem Luxus haben kann ..




Was das Duplon/Moosgummi angeht, da jammert keiner drüber mußt halt mal genau lesen!! Es ist halt so das Duplon nur einen Bruchteil von Kork in einer entsprechend guten Qualität kostet



andernachfelix schrieb:


> außerdem sollst du deinen arbeitslohn ja auch nicht bei einem chinesen ansetzen (der im schnitt im übrigen deutlich niedriger liegt als 0,50 euro bei einem arbeiter) sondern deinen normalen stundenlohn rechnen und dann deine rentabilität kalkulieren... alles andere ist mit hübschen vollbusigen grüßen vom lieben milchmädchen



Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal mit den Preisen im Rutenbau auseinandersetzten bevor du hier irgendetwas in den Raum stellst . Stefan hat eigentlich am ende von Post #136 alles dazu gesagt und die Zahlen hat er sich nicht etwa aus den Fingern gezogen sondern die sind eben mal Tatsache.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Keiner sagt das Duplon schlecht ist, aber nur mal als Vergleich: Der Duplon-Griff kostet Dich vielleicht 5, höchstens 10€, der Korkgriff brauchbarer Qualität wohl ~30 - 40€, ein wirklich hochwertiger Kork dürfte fast bei 70€ liegen - das muss man halt schon mal in der Preisdiskussion berücksichtigen. #c

Das Duplon besser ist als schlechter Kork sehe ich auch so, aber hochwertiger Kork ist für mich ganz klar noch mal ne andere Liga. Und ja, den Fische ich auch im Regen ohne Probleme. Ist halt auch die Frage ob wir über guten Kork reden oder dieses Korkkrümel-Spachtelmasse-Gemisch an vielen der günstigen Ruten... Aber wenn Du im Angelladen arbeitest kennst Du den Unterschied ja sicher. :m

PS: Mit Duplon-Griffen liegen die Kosten in Posting 126 sicher am unteren Ende des genannten Bereichs...


----------



## Tisie (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Moin,

da sich die Diskussion hier zum wiederholten Mal im Kreis dreht (es wurde bereits alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem |rolleyes), mal 'ne off Topic Frage:



andernachfelix schrieb:


> naja also bei uns im geschäft gibts auf die produkte 10 jahre gewährleistung


Das ist ja interessant |bigeyes ... d.h. wenn ich nach 9 Jahren meine 30€ DAM-Rute zerbreche, reguliert Ihr das als Geschäft? |kopfkrat

Nur nochmal zur Info:

Garantie
Gewährleistung

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da sich die Diskussion hier zum wiederholten Mal im Kreis dreht (es wurde bereits alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem |rolleyes), mal 'ne off Topic Frage:



da hast du allerdings recht, eigentlich wollte ich auch gar nichts dazu schreiben aber dann habe ich mich doch dazu hinreißen lassen


----------



## NoSaint (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Ich will nun die Diskusion nicht wieder neu lostreten, jedoch sprecht ihr die ganze Zeit von 300€ und auwärts, das ist vielleicht die UVP vom Abu, aber reell bekommt man die Rocksweeper, wenn man genau schaut schon für 180 bis 200€ und ich find für ne 200€ Rute ist sie verdammt gut aufgebaut und steht anderen Rute in nichts nach. Ne wirklich gut Eigenbaurute bekommt man nicht zu den Konditionen, vielleicht für nen hunni mehr und dann ist klar die Eigenbaurute ne Nasenlänge weiter voraus(halt vor allem in Punkto Individualtität). Die Rocksweeper, die ich bis dato mal gesehn und auch für ein paar Würfe fischen durfte hat, auf mich einen 1A Eindruck gemacht und das jetzt Duplon & Kork hin oder her.


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> da hast du allerdings recht, eigentlich wollte ich auch gar nichts dazu schreiben aber dann habe ich mich doch dazu hinreißen lassen


man wird aber auch immer wieder provoziert  ... z.B.:



NoSaint schrieb:


> ... reell bekommt man die Rocksweeper, wenn man genau schaut schon für 180 bis 200€ ... Ne wirklich gut Eigenbaurute bekommt man nicht zu den Konditionen ...


Naja, ich habe da so ein Angebot inkl. guter Komponenten :m ... aber warum soll man überzeugte Rocksweeper-Fans bekehren? Aus Marketing-Sicht ist das 'ne ganz andere Käufer-Gruppe, als die Selbstbauer und das merkt man hier sehr deutlich. Und wer ein gutes Gefühl dabei hat, für 'ne bunte Chinastange so viel Geld auf den Tisch zu legen ... bitte - warum nicht?! Stell Dir mal vor, die würden alle auf dezente Custom-Ruten mit inneren Werten stehen - schrecklich! Die Preise würden steigen, die Lieferzeiten auch |bigeyes ... nee, nee, kauft mal alle schön die Abu-Stängel!!! #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## schakal1182 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Und noch eine Meinung mehr:

Ich würde im Zweifelsfall wohl auch eher zur Rocksweeper als zu einem Individualaufbau tendieren. Die kann ich vorher wenigstens mal in der Hand halten und sie mir ansehen und mit anderen Ruten vergleichen.

Bei einer Bestellung beim Rutenbauer muss ich mich ganz darauf verlassen was er bzw. ihr mir sagt. Und da jeder ein anderes Feeling beim angeln hat ist mir das zu unsicher.

Ich meine ich würde das Risiko vielleicht eingehen, wenn der Rutenbauer an einen Rocksweeper-oder Yabai Blank rankäme. Die kenne ich ja (zumindest aus dem Laden).

Aber z.B. die Harrison VHF75 die ich hier habe ist auch mehr Besen als feinfühlige Antenne. Bin froh, dass ich mir die gebraucht gekaft habe und nicht den vollen Preis löhnen musste.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Deswegen rate ich hier auch jedem vor dem Kauf einer handgebauten Rute den Blank mal zu fischen, dann passiert sowas nicht. Wer eine Rute komplett "blind" kauft ist entweder dumm oder sich hoffentlich des Risikos bewusst und dann hinterher auch nicht sauer wenn es ein Fehlkauf war. Das gilt für Serienruten genauso wie für Individualaufbauten.

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst und den Rutenbauer z.B. vorher besuchst wirst Du Dich über die Auswahlmöglichkeiten wundern...


----------



## drehteufel (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Aber z.B. die Harrison VHF75 die ich hier habe ist auch mehr Besen als feinfühlige Antenne. Bin froh, dass ich mir die gebraucht gekaft habe und nicht den vollen Preis löhnen musste.


 
Wofür setzt Du die ein?


----------



## Walstipper (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> 
> man wird aber auch immer wieder provoziert  ... z.B.:
> ...



Wer baut dir was für 180-200€ zusammen? Btw, nicht jeder kann selber aufbauen....


----------



## PureContact (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Wie so oft ist der Thread teilweise von Antworten gespickt die jegliche Objektivität und Wissen vermissen lassen...


----------



## maesox (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

....nach welchen Objektivitäten u Wissen hast du denn deine gekauft??|supergri


----------



## PureContact (29. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



maesox schrieb:


> ....nach welchen Objektivitäten u Wissen hast du denn deine gekauft??|supergri



Nach dem ich Sie fast 1 Jahr immer wider im Laden begrabbelt habe und mit Leuten gesprochen habe die Sie wirklich gefischt haben...
Ich sag nur SF mit dem Rocksweeper Thread, einfach göttliches Gespann mit den Stellas, ich glaub Flo weiß wovon ich rede 


Ich rede ja auch nicht von 100% des Threads, manche Postslassen einfach zu wünschen übrig! und da müsst ihr mir Recht geben!


----------



## PureContact (29. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ich will nun die Diskusion nicht wieder neu lostreten, jedoch sprecht ihr die ganze Zeit von 300€ und auwärts, das ist vielleicht die UVP vom Abu, aber reell bekommt man die Rocksweeper, wenn man genau schaut schon für 180 bis 200€ und ich find für ne 200€ Rute ist sie verdammt gut aufgebaut und steht anderen Rute in nichts nach. Ne wirklich gut Eigenbaurute bekommt man nicht zu den Konditionen, vielleicht für nen hunni mehr und dann ist klar die Eigenbaurute ne Nasenlänge weiter voraus(halt vor allem in Punkto Individualtität). Die Rocksweeper, die ich bis dato mal gesehn und auch für ein paar Würfe fischen durfte hat, auf mich einen 1A Eindruck gemacht und das jetzt Duplon & Kork hin oder her.




Redest du von gebrauchten Ruten?
_Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Angebot in deinem Preisrahmen entdeckt!_


----------



## Walstipper (29. März 2009)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



PureContact schrieb:


> Redest du von gebrauchten Ruten?
> _Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Angebot in deinem Preisrahmen entdeckt!_



Alle die ich in der Bucht von Shops gesehen hab gingen unter 210.

Bei Tackle-Import gibts die einteilige Einsachtzig für 209.


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Da ich mir diesen Thread vor einiger Zeit selbst mehrfach zu gemüte geführt habe, will ich ihn nun nochmal hochholen und meinen Senf dazu geben.
Es ist ja viel geschrieben wurden zu der Rute und nicht nur positives. Ich hab sie mir trotzdem gekauft (die 2,74er) und möchte einfach mal loswerden, dass ich es wirklich nicht bereut habe. Diese Rute ist mit Abstand das beste was ich bisher gefischt habe und setzt Maßstäbe, was insbesonder das leicht und mittlere Gummifischangeln angeht. Man mag sich daran stören, dass sie keine Hakenöse hat. Ohne Frage ein Minuspunkt. Auch dass sie ein wenig Kopflastig ist, stimmt, wobei sie mit einer 4000er Rolle recht ausgewogen ist.
Anfänglich war ich etwas skeptisch, weil mir die Rocke im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten, die ich zuvor gefischt hatte, etwas filigran vorkam. Inzwischen weiß ich aber, dass man damit auch Großfische ohne Probleme landen kann. Zwei knapp metrige Hechte, die im Nahbereich gebissen hatten, ein 94er Zander und drei Welse über 1 m haben keine Schwierigkeiten bereitet, weil nach der sehr sensiblen Spitze eine Rückgrat mit großen Kraftreserven kommt. Was mich aber wirklich beeindruckt sind die gute Verarbeitung und der absolut geniale Blank. Ich hatte nun in den letzten Monaten und Jahren etliche Edelblanks sowohl Handmade, als auch von der Stange in der Praxis probegefischt oder selbst besessen, doch keiner, bietet einen dermaßen direkten Köderkontakt, wie jener der Rocke. Selbst bei starkem Wind und starker Strömung lässt sich das Aufsetzen selbst von leichten Jigköpfen bis ins Handgelenk spüren. Ich habe damit die Bisse von mehreren 20 bis 30 cm langen Zandern auf weite Distanz perfekt wahrgenommen und verwertet. Im Drill federt die feine Spitze der Rocke kräftige Fluchten gut ab und wirkt so Aussteigern, die man mit brettharten Ruten häufiger hat, gerade im Nahbereich gut entgegen. Trotzdem war es dank des Rückgrates nie ein Problem den Haken auch auf große Entfernung zu setzen. Dabei liegt die Rute dank der Rollenhalter/Griff-Konstruktion perfekt in der Hand und der Duplon-Griff mag zwar nicht so edel wie Kork aussehen, ist aber langlebig und von hoher Qualität.
Ich möchte betonen, dass ich vom Hersteller nix für diese Aussagen bekomme. Bin von dieser Rute einfach nur völlig überzeugt, wie ich es zuvor nicht annährend von irgendeiner anderen war und find es nicht gerechtfertigt, wie schlecht sie in diesem Thread von einigen geredet wurde. Wer eine hochwertige Gufi-Rute zum Zanderangeln will, der findet mit der Rocke garantiert die richtige. Den derzeitigen Preis von deutlich unter 300 Euro ist sie absolut wert.


----------



## Jason V (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Danke Veit, für Deine Einschätzung. Ich hab sie selbst auch schon in der Hand gehabt (leider nicht Probegefischt)
und fand sie ebenfalls Kopflastig. Vielleicht guck ich sie mir nochmal genauer an


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

ich fische zwar nicht die Rocke dafür aber die Suisho und die Yabai. Bei einer Sache kann ich Veit voll zustimmen. Ich kenne keine Rute die bei der die Bißübertragung so gnadenlos rüberkommt wie bei diesen Blanks. Wobei ich die Suisho ´von meinen beiden noch etwas direkter finde.
Von der Verarbeitungsqualität kann man schon etwas enttäuscht sein. Die Yabi ist perfekt, die Suisho leider nicht ganz so. Macht sich in der Praxis aber nicht bemerkbar. Mittlerweile hat sich bei mir die Suisho zur absoluten Lieblingsrute entwickelt auch wenn sie zugegebener massen ein wenig Kopflastig ist. Mittlerweile merke ich das überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Von mieser Verarbeitung kann bei den Rocken, die ich bislang gesehen live habe (es waren genau 6 Stück), keine Rede sein. Da konnte ich trotz genauerem Hinsehen überhaupt keine Mängel in der Verarbeitung erkennen.
Auch über die Aussage mit dem "man muss nur langgenug daran glauben", muss ich ein wenig schmunzeln, kenne ich doch mehrere Leute, die mit dieser Rute zum Teil nur wenige Würfe gemacht haben und sie sich trotzdem noch am selben Tag (!) bestellt haben. 
Wobei ich da dem angelspezi82 schon recht geben muss, dass bedingt durch die ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, die Rute zum Faulenzen besser als zum Jiggen geeignet ist.
Eine 4000er Rolle finde ich für die 2,74er Rocke übrigens keineswegs übertrieben groß sondern relativ ideal. Im Moment bei mir eine Fireblood, wird aber demnächst wohl doch mal ne Stella werden. Damit ist die Kopflastigkeit nahezu ausgeglichen.

Natürlich liegt es jedem völlig frei sich für das Geld einen Handaufbau anfertigen zu lassen. Aber solange mir niemand einen ernsthaft gleichwertigen Blank nennt (aber bitte nicht irgendwelche VHFs oder CTSn, die kenn ich zu genüge), denke ich über sowas garnicht mehr nach, zumal ich bisher mit handgebauten Ruten immer relative Pleiten erlebt und dementsprechend die Nase voll von sowas habe.


----------



## Dennert (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Veit schrieb:


> zumal ich bisher mit handgebauten Ruten immer relative Pleiten erlebt und dementsprechend die Nase voll von sowas habe.



Und nicht nur Du, da gibt es etliche Leute.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Dennert schrieb:


> Und nicht nur Du, da gibt es etliche Leute.




Inwiefern?

Habt ihr euch mehr erhofft als ihr bekommen habt? P/L mässig?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dennert (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Das ging los bei endlos langen Wartezeiten bis zur Rute für über 400 Tacken, die jetzt mit abgebrochener Spitze in der Ecke herumsteht, weil das Ersatzspitzenteil nach über einem Jahr ständigen Mailkontakt nicht geliefert worden ist. Irgendwann habe ich dann aufgegeben. Bis nach Österreich zu fahren war mir zu weit , um Leute zu verprügeln :g und so habe ich das Thema dann irgendwann abgehakt.


----------



## Slotti (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Moin,

naja wegen miesem Service eines Rutenbauers sind doch nicht gleich alle handgebauten schlecht oder? Kann dein Ärger aber verstehen scheinbar hört bei vielen der Service nach Versand der fertigen Rute auf, sollte eigentlich nicht so sein....


@ Veit,

erstmal willkommen zurück  Schön das du deine Traumrute gefunden hast ! Ich will dir jetzt wirklich nicht ans Bein pinkeln aber in der Vergangenheit konnte man von dir ähnlich positives über Lesath, Speedmaster, Spin System 2 und sogar über EST lesen ( in diversen Foren ) von daher weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich die Aussagen jetzt werten soll. 

Leider kenne ich die Rocksweeper nicht und kann von daher auch nichts zu der Rute sagen, eine Spitzenaktion finde ich persönlich zum gufieren auch eher nicht so gut.

Was die Qualität betrifft ist es oftmals so das viele Leute die eigentlichen Qualitätsmerkmale garnicht warnehmen. Ich habe das sogar schon bei Leuten erlebt die mehrere Handmades von unterschiedlichen Rutenbauern haben , teilweise mit deutlichen Qualitätsunterschieden und die fanden alle gleich gut. 

Für mich wichtige Kriterien sind:

-Ringflucht ( bei vielen Stangenruten miserabel)

-Ringvorbereitung und Verarbeitung so das ein komplett homogener Übergang von Ringfuß zum Blank gewährleistet ist , dadurch keine Buckel im Lack (beim Beginn des Ringfußes) und auch wesentlich weniger Tendenz zum Einreißen der Bindung unter Last (findet man eigentlich bei keiner Stangenrute und auch nur bei wenigen Handmades)

-gleichmäßige Bindungen ohne Lücken

-gleichmäßiger Lack ohne "Wellen"

-balancierter für den Blank passender Aufbau (oftmals ein Kompromiß zu dem was der Angler bevorzugt, kann aber unter umständen eine ganze Rute vermurksen)

-Gesamteindruck des Aufbaus (keine Kleber oder Lackreste irgendwo am Rollenhalter oder Endkappe (ist fast überall der Fall)

Für mich persönlich sind dies alles Kriterien bei denen ich erst von einer qualitativ gut gebauten Rute sprechen würde.


----------



## Dennert (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi Slotti

Möglich, dass dies bei anderen Rutenbauern besser läuft.
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind aber leider sehr, sehr negativ.



Slotti schrieb:


> Schön das du deine Traumrute gefunden hast ! Ich will dir jetzt wirklich nicht ans Bein pinkeln aber in der Vergangenheit konnte man von dir ähnlich positives über Lesath, Speedmaster, Spin System 2 und sogar über EST lesen ( in diversen Foren ) von daher weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich die Aussagen jetzt werten soll.



Sieh es einfach so:
Er sucht nach der ultimativen Rute. Auf dem Weg dahin durchläuft er zwangsläufig verschiedene Stadien. Gut, besser, noch besser usw. 
Wenn man bei gut noch nicht besser kennt, wird gut automatisch erstmal zu bestens.


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ Slotti: Dennert hat es schon ganz treffend beschrieben.  Ich sage deshalb keineswegs das andere Blanks/Ruten, die ich in der Vergangenheit hatte gleich mies sind. 
Die Speedmaster hab ich übrigens erst gestern noch hier im Board empfohlen, weil ich sie für ihre Preisklasse nach wie vor topp finde. 
Die Spin System2, die ich mir im Winter hatte aufbauen lassen, war ein tolles Stück Rutenbaukunst, aber für meine Zwecke leider viel zu überdimensioniert. Als Hechtrute sicher klasse, für mich aber unbrauchbar. Ich habe übrigens den SpinSystem2-Blank einige Monate vorher schonmal mit einem anderen Aufbau von CMW probegefischt, da fand ich ihn viel feiner und für mich gefällig. Mit dem von mir gewählten Aufbau dagegen war die Rute dann viel zu hart. Allein das schon ist ein Nachteil von diesen Handmade-Ruten, der mir erst klar geworden ist, nachdem ich ihn sozusagen am eigenen Leib spüren musste. Wenn man mal einen solchen Blank probegefischt hat, kommt bei einem Aufbau, der nicht genau identisch ist, was völlig anderes raus. Wenn ich eine Stangenrute dagegen einmal probegefischt habe, weiß ich sofort woran ich bin. 


Die Rocke ist halt bisher die mit Abstand beste Gufi/Zander-Rute, mit der ich gefischt habe und ich bin nicht der einzige, der dieser Meinung ist, sonst hätte ich mir das Teil vielleicht nie gekauft.
Was deine Qualitätmerkmale angeht, würde ich nie in Frage stellen, dass du dafür ein wesentlich besseres Auge hast als ich. Für die Angelpraxis ist das alles aber nur bedingt relevant. Die Rute muss da einfach nur "funktionieren" und im knallharten, in meinem Fall täglichen, Praxiseinsatz überzeugen. Das tut die Rocke und Mängel kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Ikonengolf (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo Veit ,

sorry das ich Dir mein Prob. schon als Profilnachricht geschickt hab`, aber irgendwie haut dat hier grad`net hin mit `ner PN ?!?  #q   :c  #d

brauch mal dringend Deinen professionellen Rat !!!#h    #6
-------------------------------------------------------------
also hier dann doch in dem Thread:

Hallo Veit ,

ich brauch` mal  Deinen professionellen Rat
Ich bin letztes Jahr nach über 20 Jahren Abstinenz wieder der Angelei verfallen.
Natürlich habe ich super viel Kohle ausgegeben für Angel Tackle, Porta Boot , Zubehör, etc.
(Bestimmt war da leider auch `ne Menge LEHRGELD dabei) :c  #d  |evil:  #q
Da der Bengel nun seit dem: 02. August och `nen Fischereischein hat muss halt wieder Aufrüsten ! #d    
Jetzt will ich endlich eine echt GuFi Rute ham`...
Bisher habe ich auch mit meiner Spinnrute Daiwa Power Mesh 2,70  / 20-60 Gramm WG gefaulenzt...
(Leider noch keine maßigen Zander)
Da Du ja schon sehr viel edeles Tackle getestet hast nun meine Frage...
Ich schwanke zwischen Sportex Blackstream 2,70 Meter 35-53 Gramm WG oder die UB Baitjigger M oder eine Lesath oder eben die Rocksweeper in 2,70 !!!
Preislich sind das natürlich riesige Unterschiede:
- die Sportex 89,99,-
- die UB Baitjigger M 159,-
- die Lesath und Rocke ca. 250 ,-

wäre Klasse wenn Du mir meine Wahl etwas erleichtern könntest ...   ;-)

Daaanke  Dir  schon mal für Deine hilfreiche Antwort... #6    #h  :vik:

Ciao  und  Petri...


----------



## Kark (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Eine Fireblood würde ich auch noch in betracht ziehen. Es ist eine sehr schnelle und harte Rute. Die klassische Gufi rute zum jiggen. 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Walstipper (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Die Rocksweeper ist ohne Zweifel ne zweischneidige Sache.

Um das Verarbeitungs- und Kopflastigkeitsproblem zu lösen muss der Käufer vorher testweise begrabbeln/fischen, andernfalls wird auf Risiko gekauft.
Blöd nur das der erwünschenswerte Ebaypreis von ~210€ meist kein vortesten zulässt.
Ab den meisten Ladenpreisen kommt man dann wieder in die Bereiche von handmade VHF und co, die man dann auch mit Micros auf dem ST bestücken kann, was die Rocke vermutlich egalisiert und in den Schatten stellt.

Die andere Möglichkeit: Man versichert sich im Einsatzspektrum der Rocke, ist sich sicher das im Fall von Verarbeitungsmangel Ersatz beschafft wird, und hat kein Problem damit die 5g Endkappe der Rrocke mit ner 25g-Kappe zu ersetzen oder mit Blei etc zubehaften. Das verlagert den Schwerpunkt mit 295g-Rollegewicht mit Line zum Foregrip, zuvor war der schätzungsweise 7cm davor.
So hätte man seine T-LSG´s auf nem top Blank und landet bei ca Hundert weniger gegenüber der Handmade.

Von 2 Rocken und 3 Yabais die ich gesehen habe, hatte eine Yabai unschöne Zierwicklungen vor dem Foregrip und Löcher im Duplon die nicht in einer Flucht lagen.


----------



## Ikonengolf (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ Walstipper ,

ich denk`mal man kann dat immer drehen und wenden und immer aus dem Winkel betrachten aus dem es einem grad` genehm` ist...|uhoh:
Bei vielen der eher hochpreisigen Ruten ist grad` in der Bucht das eine oder andere Schnäppchen (wenn man das bei den Summen überhaupt so nennen kann...) zu machen z.B. Lesath, die kost` beim TD um die Ecke wenn er sie überhaupt da hat schon `ne echte Hausnummer mehr ... |uhoh:
(Außnahmen sind Blackstream, die ist überall sehr günstig zwischen 80 - 90 Eu`s zu haben. Und die Baitjigger`s  die ja quasi `n Festpreis ham`)
Also ist begrabbeln leider quasi fast immer sehr teuer. :c
Warum sich also net (egal ob: Rocke, oder Lesath, oder Fireblood, oder Baitjigger, oder, oder ...) auf einen vertrauenswürdigen Profi z.B. hier aus dem Forum verlassen (grad` dazu ist doch solch ein Forum auch da, oder ?)
Zur Harrison VHF sag ich als nOOb und Laie nun mal das der Blank schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und bestimmt och net mehr absolut Up to Date ist...
Ganz zu Schweigen das `ne VHF mit langem , griffigen Korkgriff (ähnlich z.B.: Baitjigger) wenn `se dann mit `ner 2500èr ausgewogen ist auch weit über 200 Gramm wiegt, oder ?
Ich bin kein Milligramm Fetischist aber wenn z.B. die Baitjigger die wohl fast Top Ausbalanciert ist hier im Forum genannt wird dann melden sich sofort die Speedmaster Spezi`s dessen Ruten ja 40 Gramm leichter sind (und dann bestimmt auch Kopflastig wenn ich mich net irre, oder) ?
Ich hab`jedenfalls och mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine VHF baun` zu lassen, auch aus dem Grund ein persönliches Unikat zu besitzen (is  schon  ziemlich  cool) !
Außer das ich net genau gewusst hätt` in welcher Raubfisch Saison ich diese hätt` einweihen können , wäre die tolle Innovation des super Harrison Blanks dann schon wieder mindestens ein Jahr älter. Aber leider warte ich noch immer auf die Antwort meiner Anfrage beim Rutenbauer...  #d  :c
Nun ìst`s  Wurscht ich hab` die Rocke geordert für fast Deinen erwünschenswerten ebay Preis vom vertrauenswürdigen Online Händler mit Rechnung und Garantie ! :vik:   #6   #h   
Die hab` ich dann am kommenden WE zum ersten Test am Gewässer und net erst frühestens zur nächsten (oder übernächsten) Raubfisch Saison ...   
Erklär` mal büdde `nem nOOb was "T-LSG´s" sind ???#c
Wie würdest Du denn das anstellen mit dem Endkappe Tauschen oder Blei behaften ?
Bin für Tip`s  dankbar, fall bedarf bestehen sollte...   

Na denn wart` ich mal uff` dat edele Stöck`chen , ist wohl die bis dato teuerste Rute die ich mir gekauft hab` ...

Denke und hoffe das ich dat net bereuen werd` 

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## snorreausflake (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Zur Harrison VHF sag ich als nOOb und Laie nun mal das der Blank schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und bestimmt och net mehr absolut Up to Date ist...


Das dachte ich auch und als ich dann am Sonntag mal zwei VHF fischen durfte war ich begeistert und der Blank der mich vom lesen mehr überzeugte ( CST EST) hat mich dafür mehr enttäuscht

Rocksweeper und andere hochpreisige Konsorten haben bestimmt ihre Berechtigung,jedoch denk ich das wenn man ganz genau weiß was man will und was die Rute können muß, mit ner individuell aufgebauten Rute besser und im endeffekt günstiger dran ist#h
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute#6


----------



## Ikonengolf (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hallo snorreausflake ,

nu hast Du aber vielleicht noch keene Rocksweeper gefischt, oder ?  
Und dann ist `ne Custom VHF über 50 % teurer als z.B.: `ne Rocke und wie gesagt wer weiß wann man die dann endlich in Händen hält ...
... und wenn der Rutenbauer net grad` der Nachbar ist, auch dann kauft man auch da ein wenig die Katze im Sack wenn auch Custom, siehe Veit (der bestimmt `n Profi is), mit seiner: Spin System2...
Ich denk`mal wenn der Rutenbauer um die Ecke wohnen würd` und die Lieferung `ne Woche dauern würd`, dann hätt` ich och `ne Handmade und och vielleicht `ne VHF, aber man darf halt och die negativen Seiten der Medaille net außer Acht lassen...|evil:

Ciao  und  Petri ...  :vik:   #h   #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Es gibt durchaus Rutenbauer die zuverlässig innnerhalb 2 Wochen liefern.

Nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt muss man das nicht verallgemeinern, oder?

Eine Handmade-Rute ist eben eine zusätzliche Option, die garnicht mal so teuer sein muss.


----------



## snorreausflake (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Hallo snorreausflake ,
> 
> nu hast Du aber vielleicht noch keene Rocksweeper gefischt, oder ?
> Und dann ist `ne Custom VHF über 50 % teurer als z.B.: `ne Rocke und wie gesagt wer weiß wann man die dann endlich in Händen hält ...
> ...


Nein ich hab noch keine Rocksweeper gefischt und ich habe in meinem Post diese ja auch nicht schlecht gemacht#h
Ich habe nur geschrieben das wenn man ganz genau weiß was man will, also wie muß die Rute in der Hand liegen usw., mit ner Handmade im Endeffekt besser bedient ist#6
Das es natürlich einfacher und mit weniger Risko verbunden ist ne hochpreisige Stangenrute zu kaufen ist völlig klar.
Bei ner Handmade muß man halt auch bereit sein zu reisen um das Stück der Begierde mal in den Händen zu halten, gell Stefan
Allerdings darf man sich auch von den Handmade Ruten keine Wunder erhoffen, ich denk das da nämlich oft das Problem drin liegt, aber man hat nachher ne Rute in der Hand die so ist wi man(n) sie will.


----------



## Veit (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ ikonengolf: Da hast du definitiv eine gute Entscheidung getroffen und ich verspreche dir, dass du mit der Rute viel Spass haben wirst. 
Spätestens nachdem ich den großen Wels am WE damit gelandet habe, ist die Rocke für mich endgültig geadelt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas damit möglich ist, aber die entsprechenden Kraftreserven hat sie tatsächlich. Mir könnte man inzwischen 10 nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaute Handmade-Ruten für Lau anbieten und ich würde trotzdem lieber meine Rocke behalten wollen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Rutenbauer die zuverlässig innnerhalb 2 Wochen liefern.
> 
> Nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt muss man das nicht verallgemeinern, oder?
> 
> Eine Handmade-Rute ist eben eine zusätzliche Option, die garnicht mal so teuer sein muss.


 

#6#6#6
So ist es. Und wer kein Vertrauen in einen Rutenbauer hat kann auch selberbauen, so schwer ist es nun wirklich nicht. Meine Batson Mefo Rute hätte ich theoretisch an einen oder zwei Tagen fertig haben können, wenn ich die Maße für Griff, Winding Checks usw. vorher gewusst hätte.

Und bei Stangenruten gibt es genug Fehlprodukte. Absolut schief gewickelte Ringe, losen Griff/Rollenhalter, Overlap lasse ich mal raus.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Uli69 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Hi Männer,
schön das Veit sein Wochenend Erlebniss "verdaut" hat. Gute Besserung.
Mein Erleben mit einer 3,05er Rocke ist eher suspekt.
Im direkten Vergleich mit der 2,80er Yabai, Fox Special Shad und der Silvercreek von Daiwa (alle in 2,70) ist die Rocke taub. Will sagen das beim Fischen in der Elbe (vor dem jetzigen Wasserstand) die Rocke erst den "Kontakt meldet" wenn alles zu spät ist, sprich der Hänger da ist. Bei den anderen merkt man jedes Blättchen was aufgelesen wird, jeder "Tock" ist spürbar und es gelingt so auch über den Steinschüttungen ohne größere Verluste zu fischen. Was positiv ist, sie ist wirklich leicht und schön angerichtet (bis auf den kleinen Startring) aber es tut mir leid, die 3,05er Rocke ist bei mir Durchgefallen, wie es bei den kürzeren aussieht weiss ich nicht, will es aber auch nicht mehr testen.
Test Rollen InfinityQ, Twin Power und Aspire, Schnur auf allen Spiderwire.
VG
Uli


----------



## Veit (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ Uli69: Interessante Aussagen. Habe die 3,05er noch nie gefischt und kann darum keine Meinung dazu abgeben.
Die 2,80er Yabai habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal gefischt. Der Blank gefällt mir auch sehr gut und ist für größere Köder geeignet als der der 2,74er Rocke. Was mir an der Rute nicht gefallen hat, war das Metallstück über dem Rollenhalter, ansonsten hätte ich die Rute für größere Köder im Winter auch interessant gefunden.


----------



## Walstipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ Walstipper ,
> 
> ich denk`mal man kann dat immer drehen und wenden und immer aus dem Winkel betrachten aus dem es einem grad` genehm` ist...|uhoh:
> Bei vielen der eher hochpreisigen Ruten ist grad` in der Bucht das eine oder andere Schnäppchen (wenn man das bei den Summen überhaupt so nennen kann...) zu machen z.B. Lesath, die kost` beim TD um die Ecke wenn er sie überhaupt da hat schon `ne echte Hausnummer mehr ... |uhoh:
> ...



T-LSG sind Fuji Ringe mit SiC-Einlage und Titanrahmen und stellen die "Standardhighendringe" dar.
Zur Kappe, da hast die Wahl, entweder Kappe runter, Blei rein Kappe wieder drauf - Oder eine neue Kappe drauf, oder dir, wie in meinem Fall, eine Kappe aus Zinn gießen, schleifen und drauf setzen. Eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert.
Vorher natürlich schauen wieviel Gramm du bei deiner Haltemethode für die balance benötigst.



Uli69 schrieb:


> Hi Männer,
> schön das Veit sein Wochenend Erlebniss "verdaut" hat. Gute Besserung.
> Mein Erleben mit einer 3,05er Rocke ist eher suspekt.
> Im direkten Vergleich mit der 2,80er Yabai, Fox Special Shad und der Silvercreek von Daiwa (alle in 2,70) ist die Rocke taub. Will sagen das beim Fischen in der Elbe (vor dem jetzigen Wasserstand) die Rocke erst den "Kontakt meldet" wenn alles zu spät ist, sprich der Hänger da ist. Bei den anderen merkt man jedes Blättchen was aufgelesen wird, jeder "Tock" ist spürbar und es gelingt so auch über den Steinschüttungen ohne größere Verluste zu fischen. Was positiv ist, sie ist wirklich leicht und schön angerichtet (bis auf den kleinen Startring) aber es tut mir leid, die 3,05er Rocke ist bei mir Durchgefallen, wie es bei den kürzeren aussieht weiss ich nicht, will es aber auch nicht mehr testen.
> ...



Schonmal ne Zweisibzig Jigge mit einer einteiligen 6.8", 6" oder gar 5" verglichen?
Die Rückmeldung nimmt logischerweise bei Rutenlänge ab.


----------



## Ikonengolf (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ Walstipper ,


Danke für die Aufklärung !  

Ciao  und  Petri ...   #6      :vik:    #h


----------



## Uli69 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*



Walstipper schrieb:


> T-LSG sind Fuji Ringe mit SiC-Einlage und Titanrahmen und stellen die "Standardhighendringe" dar.
> Zur Kappe, da hast die Wahl, entweder Kappe runter, Blei rein Kappe wieder drauf - Oder eine neue Kappe drauf, oder dir, wie in meinem Fall, eine Kappe aus Zinn gießen, schleifen und drauf setzen. Eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert.
> Vorher natürlich schauen wieviel Gramm du bei deiner Haltemethode für die balance benötigst.
> 
> ...


 
Ich maße mir mal an das zu verneinen, zum einen da Einteilige meine Primärwaffen sind und zum anderen das optimale Tackle zu finden meine Passion ist.
Glaub mir, ich hab schon ziemlich viele Ruten  getestet. Die Rückmeldung hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit der "Länge" zu tun, nein auch die Technik, in dem Fall Fertigungstechnologie, ist ein Kriterium.
Guck zb. mal nach der Silvercreek von Daiwa, für ca. 100,-€ bekommst du ein ausgesprochen feinnerviges Gerät das auch bis zum Listenpreis der Rocke keinen Vergleich scheuen braucht. Der Haken an dieser Sachen, Kopflastig!
Nur was ist denn mein Ziel bei der Zanderjagt? Ich muss hier in der Elbe den Jighead unmittelbar über den Steinigen Grund führen, das geht nur bei optimaler Rückmeldung der Rute, sonst Hänger. Also ist meiner Meinung nach das Feedback der Rute höher zu werten als Gewicht. 
Wie gesagt hab nur die Lange Rocke getestet, bin mit meinem vorgenanntem Bestand happy,
´n Abend
Uli


----------



## Walstipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

Natürlich vergleicht man da nicht zu verschieden.
Eine 270 Rocke hat z.b weniger Feedback als eine Steez Topgun, eine Daiko-68M oder eine Yabai.
Allerdings hat sie nen Tacken mehr Feedback als die L&S 2.40m, trotz der Differenz. Man kann das fortführen.
Eine 180cm Solid-Carbon hat z.b mehr Feedback als selbige 180er Hohlblanks.
Die Beringung spielt auf gleichen, bzw ähnlichen Blanks auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Ikonengolf (29. August 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper - Top oder Flop*

@ all ,

also ich bin nun das erste mal mit der neuen Combo am Wasser gewesen ! :vik:
Die besagte Rocke: Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902 MH 2,74 Meter Länge mit: 15 - 50 Gramm WG mit `ner Shimano Rarenium 4000 bespult mit 0,10èr Power Pro ...   #6
Zum Glück war der Bengel mit dabei denn sonst hätt` ich es selbt net geglaubt ... |bigeyes
Gleich der erste Wurf brachte `nen Stachelritter mit über `nem halben Meter Länge ! #6    :vik:   |wavey:   :m
Ich hätte nie gedacht das mit modernstem Tackle sowat möglich ist ! 
Nach dem Auswurf des 8èr Kopytos kann ich beim Absinken quasi die Anzahl der Bewegungen des Schaufelschwanzes mitzählen !  #6    :vik:   :q
Die Rocke vibriert als wenn sie unter Strom stehen würde !
Und das bis ans Ende des Griffes ! 
Net nur der Finger am Blank nein selbst der Griff am Ellenbogen vibriert super sensibel !  :vik:     #6
Ich denk` mal besser kann man eine neue Combo net einweihen und viel besser kann eine GuFi Rute für meine Zwecke (Anfänger mit kleinen und mittleren GuFi`s  auf Zander) auch wirklich net sein ...  #6
Also ich bin echt Hammer - Begeistert von der Rocke !!!


Ciao und Dickes Petri an Alle ...   #6   |wavey:   :vik:


Besonderen Dank an Veit der mir zum Glück die letzten Zweifel genommen hat !!!   :vik:   :m    #6


----------

